# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Άρρωστες καρδερίνες από γέννα.

## Stragalini

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας και την συμβουλή σας για να μπορέσω να γιατρέψω τα παρακάτω πουλιά. 

Ιστορία: 
1ο Πούλι. Γέννα του Μαϊού, έχω δώσει για δύο εβδομάδες sevicoc με παύση δύο ημερών, μία εβδομάδα Multivitamin plus της cevita και σήμερα έβαλα για 1η ημέρα baycox 2,5, επίσης έχω δώσει πριν το baycox για 4 ημέρες aloe vera jel. Με προβληματίζει το πρήξιμο τις κοιλιάς, που δεν έχει φύγει μετά την θεραπεία με το sevicoc ... το πουλί τρώει συνεχόμενα και πίνει κανονικά. 













2ο Πουλί, Γέννα Μαϊού έχω δώσει για δύο εβδομάδες sevicoc με παύση δύο ημερών, μία εβδομάδα Multivitamin plus της cevita, μετά από αυτό ενώ το πουλί έδειχνε ότι ήταν καλύτερα και είχε καθαρίσει και η κοιλιά του ... ξαφνικά αδιαθέτησε πάλι βλέποντας ξανά την κοιλιά του είδα οτι ήταν ερεθισμένη και ξεκίνησα πάλι sevicoc για 5 ημέρες, σήμερα είναι η τελευταία. 










Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν γνωρίζετε τι μπορώ να κάνω, γιατί με προβληματίζει και η μεγάλη ποσότητα φαρμάκων που έχουν πάρει.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκαν τι αλλο εχουν λαβει σε φαρμακα εκτος απο αυτα (με καθε λεπτομερεια ,ειδος ,ηλικια χορηγησης ,ποσοτητα )  και ποτε ακριβως ξεκινησες σεβικοκ .οποιος σου ειπε να κανεις 2 μερες κενο πριν να ξανακανεις αγωγη (γιατι καποιος θα σου το ειπε ή το διαβασες )  ,να του πεις οτι οι ωοκυστες δεν εκολλαπτονται σε 2 μερες

το baycox που ξεκινησες ειναι τωρα ανοιγμενο ή και παλιοτερα; να ξερεις οτι πρεπει σε γυαλινο δοχειο να το διαλυεις .σε τι δοσολογια το εδωσες; αν ειναι καινουργιο θα το συνεχισεις .μου αναφερεις τα υπολοιπα και σου λεω αν πρεπει κατι να το αλλαξεις 

αν δεν ειναι καινουργιο παιρνεις bactrimel απο φαρμακειο σημερα .

επισης παιρνεις και nystamysin απο φαρμακειο .και τα δυο μαζι εχουν 6 ευρω το πολυ .παρε και συρριγγα 1 ml .τα πουλια ειναι κινητικα; 

οι κουτσουλιες ηταν ετσι παντα ή χειροτερα πχ με καφεκοκκινα υγρα τριγυρω ;

----------


## Stragalini

Δεν έχουν πάρει άλλα φάρμακα ,το βαικοχ είναι καινούριο χτες το πείρα, σε αναλογία 2,5 μλ /λιτρο με σύριγγα .εχει 1 μήνα που ξεκίνησα την θεραπεία  με σευικοκ .Δεν είχαν αίμα ποτέ κουτσουλιές .Της 2 μέρες κενό μου της είπαν από το πετ σοπ πού πείρα τα φάρμακα .τα πουλάκια είναι φετινά το Μαιο (12 ) γεννήθηκαν ,

----------


## Stragalini

ξέχασα να γράψω τα πουλιά είναι κινητικά , απορώ με το πρώτο πουλί λόγω της μεγάλης αδυναμίας του  ( φαίνεται  και σε φώτο )

----------


## aeras

Γιατί έδωσες αλόη? ανθρακινόνη όπως η αλόη, η κασκάρα, ο ράμνος, η σέννα και το ραβέντι. Τα θεραπευτικά φυτά που περιέχουν ανθρακινόνες, ιδιαίτερα αν λαμβάνονται σε αυξημένες δόσεις και για παρατεταμένες περιόδους, μπορούν να προκαλέσουν κοιλιακές κράμπες εξαιτίας των ερεθισμών που επιφέρουν στα τοιχώματα του εντέρου, αλλά κι επίσης διαταραχή στην ισορροπία των ηλεκτρολυτών και νεφρίτιδες από υπερβολική απώλεια υγρών.
http://www.fee.org.gr/articles-blog/275-herbal-medicine-prescription-drugs-safety-interactions.html

----------


## Stragalini

Αλόη έδωσα γιατί το διάβασα στο φορουμ, διάβασα ότι έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και από το sb3 . Επίσης ξέχασα να γράψω οτι κάθε βδομάδα τα κλουβιά τα σαπουνίζω ( πατο και σχάρες ) και μπαίνει καθαρή εφημερίδα .

----------


## aeras

http://caiquesite.com/Foods/dangerous_human_foods.htm
Αλόη _(Aloe barbadensis_ _ή πιο ευρέως Aloe vera) χρησιμοποιείται συχνά ως τονωτικό τροφή για παπαγάλους__(104__Το λατέξ που αποπνέει από το δέρμα του, ωστόσο, μπορεί να ερεθίσει το παχύ έντερο των ανθρώπων.__Όταν λαμβάνεται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε κόκκινο ούρων λόγω της_περιεκτικότητας_της_ανθρακινόνης.Αυτό μπορεί να σχετίζεται με νεφρίτιδα

----------


## Stragalini

> http://caiquesite.com/Foods/dangerous_human_foods.htm
> Αλόη _(Aloe barbadensis_ _ή πιο ευρέως Aloe vera) χρησιμοποιείται συχνά ως τονωτικό τροφή για παπαγάλους__(104__Το λατέξ που αποπνέει από το δέρμα του, ωστόσο, μπορεί να ερεθίσει το παχύ έντερο των ανθρώπων.__Όταν λαμβάνεται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε κόκκινο ούρων λόγω της_περιεκτικότητας_της_ανθρακινόνης.Αυτό μπορεί να σχετίζεται με νεφρίτιδα


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ight=aloe+vera

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ τα εχουμε ξαναπει ... οι ερευνες που αναφερονται  εδω ,με συγκεκριμενες δοσολογιες  *Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )*πανω σε πτηνα εχουν γινει ...

οπως και να εχει ,εγω συνιστω και θα συνιστω την αλοη για προληψη και οχι ως θεραπεια μεχρι να υπαρχουν ακομα περισσοτερες ερευνες.μακαρι να σταματησει η καταχρηση κοκκιδιοστατικων για προληψη και ας τα χρησιμοποιουν μονο στη θεραπεια .δεν θελω να αντικαταστησω την ιατρικη αλλα να σταματησω την καταχρηση φαρμακων στην οποια και οι σοβαροι πτηνιατροι συμφωνουν 


επι της ουσιας συνεχιζεις για συνολο 6 ημερων το baycox σε αυτη τη δοση .αρκουν και 2 ml για 12ωρη χορηγηση νερου .για 8ωρη 3 ml 


δινεις παραλληλα 0.05 ml αδιαλυτο στο στομα το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα nystamysin με συρριγγα του 1 ml  .το ενα εικοστο της συρριγγας .για 10 μερες .κοβεις καθε μπισκοτοειδες εγχρωμο αλλα και ετοιμη αυγοτροφη για οσο το χορηγεις 

αν δεν θες να το δωσεις στο στομα ,τοτε δινεις σε 100 ml νερου που εχει και baycox 2.75 ml νυσταμισιν .δεν ειναι ομως τοσο δραστικο με χορηγηση στο νερο .επισης δεν ξερω αν φαρμακοκινητικα ειναι οκ μαζι με baycox .μηνξεχνας τη δια΄λυση baycox να την κανεις σε γυαλινο μπωλ .

το νυσταμισιν για 10 συνεχομενες μερες
το baycox για συνολο 6 ημερων κενο μιας εβδομαδας και συνεχεια αλλες 6 μερες

----------


## Stragalini

Τη διάλυση του baycox την κάνω κατευθείαν μέσα στην ποτίστρα και το ανακατεύω με το μιξεράκι του καφέ ... μπορώ; Η οδηγίες του baycox γράφουν για 2 ημέρες χορήγηση ... ενώ εσύ μου γράφεις για 6 είναι σωστό; Το nystamysin λόγω το οτι φεύγω πολύ νωρίς στην δουλειά (νύχτα) μπορώ να το χορηγώ μόνο μια φορά το απόγευμα που γυρνάω θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα; 

Αυτά ισχύουν για το 1ο πουλί που έχω ξεκινήσει σήμερα baycox ... για το 2ο πουλί που σήμερα είναι η 5η ημέρα που του δίνω sevicoc τι να κάνω να ξεκινήσω baycox και nystamisin;

----------


## jk21

καταρχην για να μην υπαρχουν  αμφιβολιες για την χρηση της αλοης  ...

σε σελιδα γνωστου εκτροφεα καρδερινας του franco monopoly βρισκουμε καποιο αρθρο για το στρες στα πουλια και τα προβληματα που δημιουργει στο γαστρεντερικο τους .αν και εγω στηριζω σε ερευνες και οχι στην εμπειρια ή προταση εμπειρου εκτροφεα ,παραθετω να υπαρχει και αυτο


http://www.francomonopoli.it/articoli.htm

http://translate.google.com/translat...ed=0CEAQ7gEwAw


*Για φλεγμονή του στομάχου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει διάφορα φυτά, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστεί η φλεγμονή των βλεννογόνων, και να ενεργήσει η οξύτητα, οι επώδυνες κράμπες, κλπ. .....**
**Πολύ χρήσιμο για τους καταπραϋντική, αντιφλεγμονώδη και θεραπεία είναι το Altea, πιπερόριζα, γλυκόριζα, Malva, Μέλισσα,* *Aloe Vera**, Νομισματοκοπείο.**
**Φυτά που μειώνουν την ζύμωση και βελτίωση της πέψης: Μάραθο, το γλυκάνισο, κορίανδρος, τον γλυκάνισο, κύμινο, κάρδαμο για, αναμιγνύεται με ένα μικρό ποσό του άνθρακα (κάρβουνο πριν από την απορρόφηση του φυσικού αερίου που έχουν ήδη σχηματιστεί, συμβάλλοντας στην εξάλειψη των κοπράνων).




 ας γυρισουμε στο παρον προβλημα 
**
πιστευω οτι το κυριο σου προβλημα ειναι μυκητες και απλα τα κοκκιδια οταν τα πουλια ειναι στρεσσαρισμενα απο τον καταπονημενο οργανισμο λογω μυκητων ,παιρνουν και αυτα την ανιουσα ...

σε εκεινο που δινεις σεβικοκ ,ξεκινας nystamysin στο στομα και δεν δινεις προς το παρον baycox .στο αλλο οπως σου ειπα με διαλυση σε γυαλινο δοχειο 100%!!!!!
η δοση 2 ημερων αν δεις ειναι για isospora eimeria και κοτες.τα lacazei εχουν αλλο κυκλο ζωης .τον αριθμο 5 με 6 ημερες δεν τον εβγαλα να ξερεις απο το μυαλο μου ! 
να δινεις 2.75 ml νυσταμισιν στην ποτιστρα και οταν γυρνας να δινεις 0.05 ml στο στομα .δεν πειραζει να παει και λιγη νυστατινη παραπανω .δεν περνα στο αιμα*

----------


## Stragalini

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον πού δείχνεις και της συμβουλές σου , θα σε παιδέψω όμως  λίγο ακόμα ... στο πουλί πού συνεχίζω το baycox μπορώ  να δίνω μόνο το απόγευμα νυσταμισιν για να μην το βάζω μαζί με το baycox ? (λόγο δουλειάς όπως σου εγραψα  ), και οι μύκητες από τη μπορεί να προέρχονται ?

----------


## jk21

για να μην το βαλεις μαζι πρεπει το βραδυ να πινει στο στομα αδιαλυτο 0.1 ml (το διπλασιο ) .καλα ηταν να δινοτανε σε δυο σπαστες δοσεις ωστε να εχει δραση ολη την ημερα ,ετσι προτεινεται .να δινεται πρωι απογευμα .αν δεν μπορεις διαφορετικα το κανεις ετσι .εγω σου λεω πιο ειναι το σωστο ... στην ποτιστρα μαζι με το αλλο ειναι μια ενδιαμεση λυση που και σε αυτη δεν σου εχω εγκυρη απαντηση αν ειναι οτι καλυτερο .πανω απο ολα να θυμασαι οτι δεν μιλας με γιατρο !!!

οι μυκητες; απο πολλα .στρες προωρου  αποχωρισμου απο τους γονεις οταν ηταν μικρα .σε σενα οχι αλλα η καταχρηση αντιβιοτικων και κοκκιδιοστατικων απο πολυ μικρα επεισης δημιουργει .κατι που για τους γονεις θα μπορουσε να ειναι αιτια ... μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι οι προηγουμενοι κατοχοι δεν καναν κατι σχετικο .οι αυγοτροφες οι ετοιμες και οι λεγομενες μπισκοτοβιταμινες διαφορων χρωματων που ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη ,αν εναι πουλι εχει προδιαθεση του την ενισχυουν γιατι οι μυκητες ταιζονται απο τη ζαχαρη .το ιδιο το στρες της αιχμαλωσιας ακομα και για πουλια εκτροφης .... ειδικα αν το κλουβι ειναι των διαστασεων που βλεπω οτι τα εχεις .εκτροφη με κλουβια κατω των 70 π για μενα δεν ειναι εκτροφη .ιδανικο κλουβι για καρδερινες ειναι καποιο γυρω στα 1.2 μ

αυτο που φαινεται κιτρινο στο νερο και ειδικα πανω πανω τι ειναι;

----------


## Stragalini

Ο χώρος μου είναι περιορισμένος γιαυτό και έχω ζευγαρόστρα 60 cm . Όσο για τα λάθη που έχω κάνει δίνοντας στα πουλιά κατι που δεν πρεπει θα με συγχωρήσετε τώρα μαθαίνω σιγα σιγα , απλώς μου είπαν οτι το μελι κάνει καλο στο αναπνευστικό τούς γιαυτό το έβαλα .Στα 2 άρρωστα πουλακια δεν εχω βαλει μελι , καμια φορα θέλοντας να κάνεις καλο έχεις τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα .
Το μηλόξιδο  που γράφετε ειναι αυτο που πουλάνε στα σουπερ μαρκετ Η κάτι άλλο?

----------


## jk21

για το μελι αν δεν ειχες πουλια με προδιαθεση (μαλλον ) σε μυκητες δεν θα σου ελεγα τιποτα γιατι και γω δινω ,οχι στο νερο αλλα στην αυγοτροφη ,αλλα οχι σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα και συχνα .πραγματι αυτο που ειπες ισχυει ! οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε και οταν εχουμε ορεξη να μαθαινουμε σιγουρα θα πετυχουμε περισσοτερα ! 

για το κλουβι επιμενω οτι πρεπει να βρεθει μεγαλυτερο .διαλεξες δυσκολη εκτροφη και εχει τις αναγκες της !!! 

μηλοξυδο των μαρκετ κανει για προληψη μυκητων (εσυ θες φαρμακο για αυτο πρεπει να δωσεις νυσταμισιν .ετσι πιστευω τουλαχιστον ) αλλα δεν εχει τα ενζυμα των αφιλτραριστων θολων καπως βιολογικων μηλοξυδων ,που βοηθουν στην απορροφηση των θρεπτικων ουσιων στο μεγιστο βαθμο απο τους οργανισμους

----------


## Stragalini

Νυσταμισην ξεκινάω απο αύριο αυτο είναι σίγουρο για μετα ρωτάω για να παρω να εχω .¨)) Οπότε να κοιτάξω σε βιολογικά προϊόντα.

----------


## Stragalini

Πήγα σήμερα πρωί πρωί και πείρα νυσταμισιν ,έδωσα και στα 2 πουλιά απο 0,05 ml 2 φορές αλλά το 1 πουλάκι δεν βλέπω να βγάζει την νύχτα ¨(, κοιμάται στον πάτο του κλουβιού φουσκωμένο . Πάλι στεναχώριες θα έχω . Παιδεύομαι 1 μήνα και δεν βλέπω να το σώνω ¨(.

----------


## jk21

αυτο πιο ειναι; εχει δεχθει σεβικοκ ή baycox; αν ζει το πρωι βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του .

----------


## Stragalini

Δυστυχώς το πουλάκι έφυγε χτες το βράδυ γύρω στης 2 ¨(, ήταν το πρώτο πουλάκι το πολύ αδύνατο . αυτό πού είχα αρχίσει  baycox , το άλλο 2φτερο πουλί σήμερα 2υτερη μέρα που του δίνω μόνο νυσταμισην πρήστηκε και άλλο η κοιλιά του και αδυνάτισε λίγο ακόμα , παρατήρησα  ότι η φωνή του λίγο σαν να εξασθένισε . Μπορεί να προέρχεται από τίποτα αλλο το πρήξιμο της κοιλιάς ?

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι για το αλλο πουλακι ....

αερια ειναι απο ζυμωσεις μυκητων ή βακτηριων ή κοκκιδια .ξεκινα αμεσα και bactrimel στο στομα .σου στελνω δοσολογια .

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Λυπάμαι φίλε μου υγια το πουλάκι. Δημ'ητρη η διαφορά του bactrimel  με το nystamycin ποιά είναι?

----------


## Stragalini

θέλω να μου πεις αν μπορώ να βάζω ,μαζί στην ποτίστρα νυσταμισην 2,75 ml και bactrimel?

----------


## Stragalini

> Λυπάμαι φίλε μου υγια το πουλάκι. Δημ'ητρη η διαφορά του bactrimel  με το nystamycin ποιά είναι?


το  nystamisyn είναι για τουσ μύκητες και το bactrimel αντιβίωση.

----------


## jk21

θελω να το δωσεις στο στομα το bactrimel . ειναι κρισιμο να δοθει ετσι για τις πρωτες 2 μερες .σου εστειλα τροπο αραιωσης και παροχης 

γιωργο το bactrimel ειναι αντιβιοτικο πολυ καλο για γααστρεντερικο με την μια ουσια του να ειναι ειδος σουλφοναμιδης που οπως ειναι γνωστο εχουν κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση .αν μαλιστα το σκευασμα ηταν το cosumix θα ειχε ιδια σουλφοναμιδη με το esb3 .αλλα τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια .η δοσολογια για να εχει κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ειναι πιο ισχυρη σε σχεση με την απαιτουμενη για ηπιο μικροβιο .στην φαση που ειναι τωρα ο φιλος θα επρεπε εναλλακτικα να δωσει baycox αλλα και καποιο αντιμικροβιακο.οταν βλεπεις σημαντικη αποτομη επιδεινωση σε πουλια με κοκκιδια ,συνηθως υπαρχει και παραλληλη αντιμικροβιακη λοιμωξη .ολα αυτα βεβαια τα διακρινει με εξετασεις και με σαφηνεια ενας πτηνιατρος που ξερει τι κανει .μακαρι να μπορουσε σε εναν τετοιο να απευθυνθει ο φιλος ...

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ αν θυμασαι ,στην αλλη παρεα περυσι ,πιστευω οτι το παιδι εχει παρομοιο προβλημα με το πουλακι του σπυρου απο ρουμανια

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δημήτρη από την κοιλιά μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε αν το πουλί πάσχει από μύκητες η βακτήρια?

----------


## Stragalini

Δημήτρη θα δώσω το bactrimel αμέσως μετά το nystamisin δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## Stragalini

Μόλις πείρα bactrimel κονακιον δεν έχει έχει έλλειψη μου είπαν .την σύριγγα την βαζω απο αριστερά προς τα δεξια στο στομα του πουλιού ?

----------


## jk21

οχι Νικο .συνηθως στα κοκκιδια μελανιαζει εκτος απο το να διογκωνονται .αυτο ομως που ξεχωριζει και δινει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες για μυκητες ή κοκκιδια ειναι η σταδιακη πτωση του πουλιου ΄,που σε μικροβιο ειναι πολυ πιο αποτομη .εκτος αν εχουμε κοκκιδια που απλα δινανε νωχελικη εικονα στο πουλι και δημιουργια δευτερογενης λοιμωξης απο βακτηριο ,λογω των πληγων που κανουν στα εντερα .  το κακο ειναι οτι οταν τα κοκκιδια ειναι πολυ αυξημενα το κοκκιδιοστατικα δεν μπορει παντα να τα αναχαιτισει και θελει κοκκιδιοκτονο baycox .αλλα σκετο ισως δεν αρκει και πολλες φορες θελει αντιβιωση ....αν υπαρχει και δευτερογενης λοιμωξη (συνηθως απο e coli που ειναι φυσιολογικη πανιδα στο εντερο σε χαμηλους  μη παθογονους πληθυσμους ) απο μικροβιο που βρισκει συνθηκες να γιγαντωθει σε σχεση με τον μικρο πληθυσμο που ισως ειχε σε ισορροπια στην περιοχη ,τοτε η αντιβιωση ειναι απαραιτητη ..

----------


## jk21

το nystamysin στο εχω πει για αδιαλυτο 0.05 ml ; αν ναι τοτε δινεις αυτο και μετα το  μισο ml διαλυμα bactrimel σε νερο .σιγα σιγα και οχι αποτομα προς το βαθος αλλα καπως πλαγιως .,αν δειχνει οτι δεν μπορει να πιει ,σταζεις σιγα σιγα στο ραμφος εξωτερικα και θα το τραβηξει

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Επειδ'η δεν το  κατάλαβα, όταν το πουλί έχει μύκητες πώς είναι η κοιλιά του?
Και αντιστοίχως πώς είναι όταν το πουλί έχει κοκκίδια.

----------


## Stragalini

Το πουλακι που εχω εγω αυτη τη στηγμη η κοιλιά του ειναι 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

και λίγο πιο πρισμένη

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις μονο απο την κοιλια γιατι αλλιως οι εξετασεις θα ηταν αχρειαστες .σε αρχικο σταδιο κοκκιδιων μπορει να δεις διογκωση χωρις μελανιασμα ,οπως μπορεις και απο μικροβιο και απο μυκητα.ειτε αερια απο ζυμωσεις και τοξινες που δημιουργουνται απο τους παθογονους μικροοργανισμους ειτε λεμφικο υγρο οπως καποιος μου ειπε καποτε ,χωρις να καταλαβω και πολλα πολλα  τι ακριβως ειναι  ... αν τα κοκκιδια εχουν προχωρησει βλεπεις και μελανιασμα απο τα τριχοειδη που αιμοραγουν . οι μυκητες δινουν και πρηξιμο με αερα (οχι απαραιτητα ) στον προλοβο και λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες στο στομα ,αν βρισκονται και εκει .ομως αν εχουμε πουλι με εμφανες προβλημα πανω απο 2 βδομαδες χωρις αγωγη και ζει ακομα ,τοτε ειτε κοκκιδια ειναι ειτε μυκητες .τα μικροβια δεν αστειευονται ... προς το τελος βεβαια μπορει να χτυπησουν και αυτα το πουλι σαν δευτερογενη λοιμωξη

----------


## aeras

Εάν και πιστεύω ότι η κατάστασή της είναι προχωρημένη.... δώσε δεξτρόζη για ενέργεια και Baytril που σκοτώνει παθογόνα, το bactrimel είναι ένα"βακτηριοστατικό" το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα του πουλιού πρέπει νακάνει τη δουλειά του τη θανάτωσή τους.

----------


## adreas

Πες  μου  τώρα  κάτι  στην περίπτωση  αυτή  αν  δόσης   δεξτρόζη  που σωστά  λες  δεν θα  πάει  πίσω μια  μέρα  μέχρι να  πάρει  αντιβίωση; Και  ξαναλέω  υπάρχουν συμβατά  κοκτέιλ  φαρμάκων ώστε  κάποιος  που δεν  έχει  εμπειρία να  πολεμήσει  όσο  είναι  δυνατό περισσότερα……..

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Και  ξαναλέω  υπάρχουν συμβατά  κοκτέιλ  φαρμάκων ώστε  κάποιος  που δεν  έχει  εμπειρία να  πολεμήσει  όσο  είναι  δυνατό περισσότερα……..


Για ανέλυσε λίγο παραπάνω Ανδρέα.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι συμβατα ολα τα κοκτεηλ ανδρεα και κυριως τα κοκτεηλ ειναι για να τα δινουν γιατροι .το baycox μπορει να δοθει με baytril αλλα οχι ανεμειγμενα στην ιδια ποτιστρα .ομως baytril δευτερα απογευμα με την κοιλια πρησμενη δεν ξερω αν μπορει να περιμενει να δωσει αυριο  

παντως για γαστρεντερικα η ενροφλοξασινη του baytril δεν εχει τοσο ευρυ φασμα δρασης οσο ο συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμης σουλφομεθοξαζολης αν αυτο ειναι εγκυρο

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/17.pdf  σελ 455 πινακας 17.2  στα gram+ βακτηρια ειναι ενα σκαλι παρακατω .στα gram - ειναι το ιδιο πολυ δραστικα φαρμακα .η ενροφλοξασινη εκει που ειναι σαφως ανωτερη ειναι στα μυκοπλασματα που εδω δεν εχουμε τετοιο θεμα

----------


## jk21

επειδη επισης ισως εννοεις το τκκ με αμπρολιο μην περιμενεις και πολλα πραγματα σε isospora lacazei .θα τα ειχε καταφερει ηδη το σεβικοκ ...

----------


## Stragalini

Δημήτρη όταν διακρίνουμε πρησμένα έντερα με τι μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε σαν αγωγή ? Η επιλογή του cevi-kok δεν ηταν σωστή ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Μιχάλη . Η χρήση του bactrimel συνιστά ισχυρότερο κοκταίηλ αντιβίωσης αλλά δρα -όπως είπε - κυρίως βακτηριοστατικά (σουλφαμεθοξαδόλη) που σε συνδυασμό με την τριμεθοπρίμη καταπολεμούνται οι μικροοργανισμοί και οι λοιμώξεις .
Όμως το baytril (η ενροφλοξακίνη)δρα και σε μεικτές και σε δυτερογενείς λοιμώξεις...αλλά είναι φαρμάκι .Αν αποφασίσεις να το δώσεις (κι εγώ αυτό θα πρότεινα), 1 ml στην μικρή ποτίστρα για 3 έως 5 μέρες.
*Καλύτερα είναι με σήρηγγα κατ ευθείαν στο στόμα, γιατί είναι πολύ πικρό και δεν πίνεται ..

----------


## PAIANAS

Τι chevi kok είναι πιο ήπιο κοκκιδιοστατικό (έχει βιταμίνες και χαμομήλι) .Αλλά αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι κοκκίδια δεν κάνεις τίποτα μ'αυτό.

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχουν ηπια και ισχυρα .υπαρχουν καταλληλα για καθε περιπτωση ... τι εννοω :

το ampolium ειναι ενα απο τα διαφορα κοκκιδιοστατικα .υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη κοκκιδιων και σε καποια μπορει να κανει τελεια δουλεια αλλα ....

σε ερευνα σε ενα ειδος finches που ως γνωστον τα πιο συνηθισμενα isospora κοκκιδια ειναι του γενους lacazei και αναφερεται και εντος του κειμενου

The oocysts 
also fit the descriptions  of *I. lacazei*  given by 
these authors with  respect .....


http://elibrary.unm.edu/sora/Auk/v11...952-p00963.pdf

Amprolium was *inef-* 
*fective* in  reducing coccidial infection in  House 
Finches, and pyrimethamine, which is temperature 
and light sensitive, was effective only indoors. On 
the  other  hand,  *sulfadimethoxine*  reduced  coccidial 
infection  in  House  Finches  to  subclinical  levels  when 
added to the drinking water (0.496 mg per mL) of 
birds in outdoor cages. During treatment with sul- 
fadimethoxine,  oocysts  stopped appearing in the fe- 
ces of birds, indicating that parasitic replication (the 
pathogenic  phase of the life cycle) had been halted. 
However, when treatment stopped, oocyst produc- 
tion resumed within several days. Thus, the action of 
sulfadimethoxine  in House Finches at 0.496 mg mL 
severely depressed  but did not eliminate coccidial in- 
fection (e.g. it was coccidiostatic but not coccidioci- 
dal).

inefective ->  αναποτελεσματικο  .. .το chevicok εχει σαν δραστικη ουσια του amprolium ... σαφως εχει κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση σε ολα τα κοκκιδια αλλα το θεμα ειναι ποσο αποτελεσματικη ανα ειδος  .στα lacazei το ειδος σουλφοναμιδης ηταν ισχυροτερο  ...



ας παμε τωρα στις αντιβιωσεις  ... υπαρχουν βακτηριοκτονες και βακτηριοαστατικες .οι βακτηριοκτονες προτιμουνται  κυριως για μικροβια που δεν ειναι μερος της φυσιολογικης πανιδας ενος οργανισμου (σε μικρο πληθυσμο σε ισορροπια )  ,που πρεπει να ξεριζωθουν εντελως .το κακο ειναι οτι απο οσο εχω καταλαβει (δεν ειμαι γιατρος οποτε μπορει να τα λεω και λαθος ) αν σκοτωσουμε τα βακτηρια ,δεν αφηνουμε τον οργανισμο να εξασκηθει εναντιον τους ,να δημιουργησει αντισωματα και να τα κρατα και μετα σε ισορροπια .σε ξενα στον οργανισμο μικροβια ,ισως αυτο να μην εχει σημασια (πχ σαλμονελλα ,μυκοπλασμα ,χλαμυδια πχ psittacosis )  .σε μικροβια ομως που ειναι μερος της φυσιολογικης πανιδας πχ e coli ,streptococcus ,staphylococcous  καλα ειναι πρωτα να δρουμε βακτηριοστατικα ,για να δωσουμε την ευκαιρια στα αντισωματα να αναπτυχθουν και να ριξουν και λιγο ξυλο στα αδυναμα λογω αντιβιωσης κακα μικροβιακια ... ετσι για να κραταμε σε επαγρυπνηση το ανοσοποιητικο .αυτο που κοιμιζουμε με τα συνεχη αδικαιολογητα φαρμακα και οταν ερθει η ωρα να τα δωσουμε ειναι ανενεργα  ...


ας παμε λοιπον στο θεμα μας .εστω οτι υπαρχει καποια λοιμωξη απο μικροβιο .ειτε ειναι δευτερογενης (λογω εξασθενισης του οργανισμου απο πιθανα κοκκιδια ή μυκητες  ) ειτε πρωτογενης (απο καποια τροφη ) για να εχουμε πρησμενη κοιλια ειναι στο γαστρεντερικο .εκει σε gram- και η ενροφλοξασινη και η τριμεθοπριμ-σουλφα ειναι θεωρητικα μια χαρα  .... στα gram + ομως μικροβια πχ αιμολιτικος στρεπτοκοκκο που ειχε τοτε το πουλακι του σπυρου ,η ενροφλοξασινη του baytril δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο 

περα απο τον πινακα που ειχα δωσει λινκ σε προηγουμενο ποστ που με περισσοτερους σταυρους δειχνει την τριμεθοπριμ-σουλφα λιγο πιο δραστικη απο την ενροφλοξασινη του baytril δειτε και αυτο

http://www.melbournebirdvet.com/bayt...d-reality.aspx

Fluoroquinolone antibiotics such as enrofloxacin (eg ‘Baytril’ and ‘Enrotril’) and ciprofloxacin work principally by interfering with the function of an enzyme called DNA gyrase that is required for a bacteria to replicate itself. These antibiotics have excellent activity against mycoplasma (the principle agent of ‘airsac disease’). They are also effective against most of what are called gram-negative bacteria which includes Salmonella (which causes the disease Paratyphoid) and E. Coli. *They are, however, less effective against what are called ‘gram-positive’ bacteria (such as Streptococcus - ‘Baytril’ is therefore a poor first choice of an antibiotic for this type of infection)*. Fluoroquinolones do have some anti-Chlamydial activity

Φθοροκινολόνη αντιβιοτικά όπως ενροφλοξασίνη (π.χ. «Baytril» και «Enrotril») και η σιπροφλοξασίνη λειτουργούν κυρίως παρεμβαίνοντας στην λειτουργία ενός ενζύμου που ονομάζεται DNA γυράση που απαιτείται για ένα βακτήριο να ξαναδιπλωθεί. Αυτά τα αντιβιοτικά έχουν εξαιρετική δραστικότητα έναντι μυκόπλασμα (ο παράγοντας αρχή της «νόσου airsac»). Επίσης είναι αποτελεσματικές έναντι των περισσοτέρων από τα λεγόμενα gram-αρνητικά βακτηρίδια που περιλαμβάνει Salmonella (πράγμα που προκαλεί την ασθένεια παρατυφοειδής) και Ε. Coli.* Είναι, ωστόσο, λιγότερο αποτελεσματικά ενάντια σε αυτό που ονομάζεται «gram-θετικά» βακτηρίων (όπως Streptococcus - «Baytril» είναι επομένως μια κακή πρώτη επιλογή ενός αντιβιοτικού για αυτό τον τύπο της λοίμωξης)*. Φθοριοκινολόνες έχουν κάποια αντι-Χλαμυδιακή δραστηριότητα


επειδη λοιπον το πουλι μαλλον δεν εχει μυκοπλασμα ,ορνιθωση  και επειδη στα e coli ,salmonella και baytril και bactrimel (τριμεθοπριμη σουλφαμεθοξαζολη ) ειναι μια χαρα   ... για την περιπτωση κανενος δευτερογενους λοιμωξης μικροβιου τυπου στρεπτοκοκκου κλπ προτιμησα το bactrimel (αν και εκει ειναι καλυτερη η σπεκτινομυκινη πχ αβιοσαν που ομως σε αλλα γαστρεντερικα ειναι χειροτερη και απο τα αλλα δυο )

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο τι ταϊζεις τα πουλια? πως καταλαβες οτι τα πουλια χρειαζονται κατι για τα κοκκιδια? ποτε απογαλακτισες τα μικρα?

----------


## adreas

> Για ανέλυσε λίγο παραπάνω Ανδρέα.


Ναι  να  το αναλύσω  ας  πούμε  ότι  νομίζεις πως έχει  κοκκίδια  ενώ αυτό  έχει  διάρροια που  έχει  άσπρο  αλλά  δεν  είναι κοκκίδια   του  βάζεις ESB   η   BAYCOX δεν  κάνεις  τίποτα, θα  μπορούσαμε  όμως  να  δώσουμε  κάποιο φάρμακο  που  αν  υπάρχει  διάρροια η  κρύωμα  να το  καταπολεμήσουμε;  Ένα  παράδειγμα το   Cosumix plus   έχει  Ποιοτική και ποσοτική σύνθεση σε δραστικάσυστατικά 100 g της υδατοδιαλυτής σκόνης περιέχουν 10 g SulfachlorpyridazineSodium και 2 g Trimethoprim.  Δυο  ουσίες η  δεύτερη  είναι  ικανή  στο ποσοστό  που  υπάρχει στο  φάρμακο  να σταματήσει  ένα  κρύωμα η να  δώσουμε  Χλωροτετρακυκλίνη   με  Baycox  οπότε  έχουμε  ένα κοκτέιλ δυναμίτη.  Είναι  όμως  συμβατό η  στο  βάθος χρόνου  στέλνω  τους  φίλους  μου στον  παράδεισο;

----------


## jk21

το cosumix ειναι αντιστοιχο κτηνιατρικο του bactrimel και η μια του ουσια ειναι η ιδια με το esb3 .ειναι καταλληλο για μικροβια στο γαστρεντερικο ,αν υπαρχουν και δεν ειναι κατι αλλο και φυσικα στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις τους αλλα οχι σε ολες γιατι υπαρχουν παντα σε ολες τις ουσιες ,σε αλλες λιγοτερο και σε αλλες περισσοτερο ,ανθεκτικα στελεχη μικροβιων ,που μονο καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας και αντιβιογραμμα μπορει να προσδιορισει καταλληλοτερο φαρμακο .παραλληλα εχει μεχρι ενα βαθμο λογω της μιας ουσιας του κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση που αν τα κοκκιδια δεν ειναι ηδη πολυ ανεπτυγμενα μπορει να πετυχει τιθασευση τους .ειναι ομως για αγωγη σε υπαρχον προβλημα και οχι προληψη .αν μια φορα δεν ειναι καλο να κανουμε χρηση σουλφοναμιδω ως κοκκιδιοστατικα γιατι δεν παυουνε να ειναι και αντιβιωσεις που επηρεαζουν την καλη χλωριδα του εντερου ,το συγκεκριμενο λογω και της τρριμεθοπριμης που ειναι ακομη πιο δραστικη αντιβιωση ,δεν πρεπει να δινεται προληπτικα ποτε ! το baycox ειναι ισχυροτερο απο τα κοκκιδιοστατικα σε προχωρημενα κοκκιδια αλλα αν υπαρχει και δευτερογενη λοιμωξη απο μικροβιο (πολυ πιθανη οταν τα κοκκιδια εχουν κατατρυπησει τα εντερα ) ,χρειαζεται παραλληλα και αντιβιωση .το baytril αν ειναι αυτο που θα δοθει ,πρεπει παντα να μην αναμιγνυεται με το baycox ειτε σε ποτιστρα ειτε σε ιδια συρριγγα .αυτο ειναι σιγουρο και εγκριτο συμφωνα με οσα σαφως μου εχουν μεταφερθει απο αξιοπιστη πηγη ,λογω προβληματων φαρμακοκινητικης μεταξυ τους .επισης το baycox διαλυεται παντα σε γυαλινο σκευος για να διαλυθει σωστα !ιδανικη θα ηταν παραλληλη χρηση (οπου φυσικα απαιτειται ) cosumix ή bactrimel με baycox αλλα δεν εχω στοιχεια για το αν η χρηση αυτη ειναι συμβατη ή οχι 

η χλωροτετρακυκλινη ειναι μονο για αναπνευστικα προβληματα που οφειλονται σε χλαμυδια (ορνιθωση ) και σε μυκοπλασματα (συνεργατικα μαλιστα με τυλοσινη ,δεν αρκει μονη της )  .δεν εχει δραση τοσο καλη σε συνηθη κρυολογηματα που οφειλονται σε αυξηση σταφυλοκοκκων και στρεπτοκοκκων (αλλα οχι δυσκολων στελεχων ) που ετσι και αλλιως υπαρχουν σαν φυσιολογικη πανιδα και απλα σε εξασθενιση του ανοσοποιητικου πχ λογω κρυων ρευματων ,βρισκουν την ευκαιρια να αυξηθουν .δυναμιτης μπορει να ειναι για την αναπτυξη των οστων των νεοσσων αφου αντιδρα με το ασβεστιο ...  αλλα και για την καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα ,οπου εκει συνεχιζει να ειναι δραστικη 

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/35.pdf  σελ 1001 αναφερεται σαν παραγοντας αναπτυξης ασπεργιλλωσης 


αλλα και εδω μια σχετικη ερευνουλα  

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2408679/


επισης η χρηση baytril χωρις λογο ή αν δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι αν το πουλι εχει μυκητες ή μικροβιο ειναι επικινδυνη .
http://www.melbournebirdvet.com/bayt...d-reality.aspx

*Problems with using ‘Baytril’*

*Treating pigeons with ‘Baytril’, even healthy ones, for more than 4 days almost invariably causes a yeast infection (often called ‘thrush’). There are always low numbers of yeasts in the bowels of pigeons. Their numbers are kept in check by the normal ‘good’ bacteria in the bowel. ‘Baytril’ kills many of these. With nothing to keep them in check, the yeasts quickly multiply up leading to the development of green and sometimes watery droppings and potentially a loss of race form.


**οτι λεει εκει για δημιουργια μυκητιασης ακομη και απο την 4η μερα χορηγησης ,δεν ισχυει μονο για τα περιστερια αλλα για ολα τα πουλια .ο μυκητας που αναφερεται ως thrush δεν ειναι αλλος απο τους candida     
**
http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/publications/field_manual/chapter_14.pdf
Synonyms
Moniliasis, candidiasis, thrush, sour crop
http://www.avianweb.com/candida.html
Thrush (candida) infections are diagnosed by the microscopic examination of a stained (gram stain) dropping or mouth swab. A culture test will confirm the severity of the infection and help to identify an underlying cause.




ισως εκει πρεπει να ψαξουμε την αιτια που παμε με baytril να γιατρεψουμε αναπνευστικη ασθενεια και το πουλι χειροτερευει ....απλα δεν ειχε μικροβιο αλλα candida  ...



*

----------


## aeras

> Πες μου τώρα κάτι στην περίπτωση αυτή αν δόσης δεξτρόζη που σωστά λες δεν θα πάει πίσω μια μέρα μέχρι να πάρει αντιβίωση; Και ξαναλέω υπάρχουν συμβατά κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων ώστε κάποιος που δεν έχει εμπειρία να πολεμήσει όσο είναι δυνατό περισσότερα……..


Ανδρέα, δεξτρόζη μερικές σταγόνες στο στόμα ανά 3ωρο περίπου αντιβίωση στο στόμα ή στο νερό, έναρξη από την ίδια μέρα. Για το κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων π.χ Baytril στο στόμα baycox στο νερό

----------


## jk21

δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες ειναι αμεση αναγκη σε καρινιασμενα πουλια ,ειτε εχουν ειτε δεν εχουν υποψια μυκητα ,αλλα αν δεν εχει δημιουργηθει καρινα (αν το πουλι εστω και λιγο τρωει ) ειναι λιγο ρισκο αν υπαρχουν και μυκητες .παρολα αυτα επειδη η δεξτροζη που ξερω ειναι σε μορφη ζαχαρης ,εχεις Μιχαλη δοσολογια διαλυσης στο νερο; η δεξτροζη μπορει εν δυναμει να αναμιχθει και με φαρμακο σε ποτιστρα

----------


## aeras

Κατά τη διάρκεια της αναθέρμανσης, ενυδάτωση και ενέργεια μπορεί να παρέχεται με από του στόματοςαλατούχο διάλυμα και 10-20% διαλύματα δεξτρόζης.
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=el&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDextrose%2Bbird%26start%3D10%26hl%3De  l%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-US%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D620%26prmd%3Dimvns&rurl=tr  anslate.google.com =en&u=http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp%3Fcfile%3Dhtm/bc/180310.htm&usg=ALkJrhgd25Mu3sifp68yBBG9GergqjwluA
εγώ χρησιμοποιώ της Beaphar Dextrose μισό κουταλάκι σε 100ml νερό

----------


## adreas

ιδανική θα ήταν παράλληλη χρήση (οπού φυσικά απαιτείται )cosumix ή bactrimel με baycox αλλά δεν έχω στοιχεία για το αν η χρήση αυτή είναισυμβατή ή όχι

Δικαιολόγησε  μου  τώρα που  το  πας κοκκιδιοκτόνο  με  κοκκιδιοστατικό  μαζί; 
Το  ένα  να  σκοτώνει  κοκκίδια και  το  άλλο να  πιάνει  ας  πούμε  σαλμονέλα;

Ένα  δυνατό  θα  ήτανESB  με  BAYTRIL  θα  έπιανε  πολλά τώρα  στη  φαρμακοκινητική  δεν  ξέρω……………

----------


## jk21

εν αναμονη ευχαριστων ελπιζω εξελιξεων στο θεμα του φιλου ,ανοιξαμε λιγο θεωρητικα το θεμα (δεν κανει κακο ,ειναι σφως εντος θεματος ) αλλα θα σου πω ΑΝΤΡΕΑ  ... Αν η παραλληλη χρηση ηταν συμβατη θα ημου ησυχος σε μικροβια του γαστρεντερικου (δεν ειμαι πιο σιγουρος σε τετοια μικροβια με baytril και το εξηγησα οτι χωλαινει λιγο στα gram + )ενω δεν θα ειχα το αγχος μηπως τα κοκκιδια ειναι τοσο προχωρημενα ,που το cosumix μπορει με κοκκιδιοστατικη μονο να προλαβει να τα περιορισει (ενω το baycox θεωρητικα ισως ναι ) .ομως αν υπαρχει μια τετοια συμβατοτητα γιατι δεν ειναι πιο ευρεια ηδη η χρηση κοκκιδιοστατικου -κοκκιδιοκτονου μαζι; πχ esb3 - baycox .δεν εχω βρει καποια  σοβαρη πηγη να αναφερεται και οσο οι πτηνιατροι δεν βλεπουνε σοβαροτητα αναμεσα σε μελη διαδιακτυακων  παρεων στο θεμα καταχρησης φαρμακων για κακη προληπτικη χρηση ,ουτε απο κει περιμενω καποια .. διαρροη 


salmonella πιανει και cosumix και bactrimel και baytril και ευκολα στελεχη ισως και σκετο esb3 .απλα τυχαινει στην πιο κατω δημοσιευση να μην αναφερεται η ενροφλοξασινη του baytril .αν ομως ειχαμε e coli το esb3 θα ηταν πολυ χλωμο να καταφερει κατι

http://www.avianweb.com/salmonella.html

*Antibiotics:*
*Kanamycin:* Dosage: .01 mgl to one gram of body weight intramuscularly twice daily.
*Gentamycin:* Dosage: .01 mg to one gram of body weight intramuscularly once daily or 25 mg. to 120 ml of drinking water orally.
*Trimethoprim/Sulfamethoxazole Suspension:* Dosage .002 ml to one gram of body weight orally twice daily.--------------------------------> αντιστοιχο bactrimel - cosumix
*Sodium Sulfachiorpridazine Powder:* Dosage ¼ tsp to 120 ml drinking water-------------------------------------> αντιστοιχο esb3 ,finicoc





http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/202000.htm



*
*
Treatment and Control:

Treatment strategies include attempts to control predisposing infections or environmental factors and early use of antibacterials indicated by susceptibility tests. *Most isolates are resistant to tetracyclines, streptomycin, and sulfa drugs*, although therapeutic success can sometimes be achieved with tetracycline. In fact, 90% of clinical isolates are resistant to tetracycline, with 60% of isolates resistant to 5 or more antibiotics. Fluoroquinolone use is controversial because the use of these drugs in commercial broilers is believed to select for resistant _Campylobacter_ spp associated with human foodborne infections. Commercial bacterins, administered to breeder hens or chicks, have provided some protection against homologous _E_ _coli_ serotypes.

----------


## adreas

Αέρα  Baycox  1-2  η  3  ml  στο νερό  το  Baytril  πως  το  δίνεις   το διαλύεις  στο  νερό η  ατόφιο;  
 Δημήτρη  δεξτρόζη σε  ανθρώπινο  σκεύασμα υπάρχει  κάποιο  που να  καλύπτει  τις  ανάγκες  μας;

----------


## jk21

ο Μιχαλης θα σου πει τι κανει εκεινος αλλα η δικια μου θεση για baycox ειναι  3 ml στο λιτρο αν μενει στην ποτιστρα για 8 ωρες (εννοω αν πινουν για 8 ωρες τα πουλια )  ,2 ml αν μενει 12 ωρες (αν πινουν για 12 ωρες που ειναι πανω κατω οι ωρες που ειναι ξυπνητα ) και 1 ml αν μενει 24 ωρες (μονο για κοτες παχυνσης με λαμπες ξυπνητες και  το βραδυ ) .σε θερμοκρασιες περιβαλλοντος πανω απο 30 βαθμους η δοσολογια ελαχιστα πιο αραιη γιατι πινουν περισσοτερο νερο .διαλυση baycox σε γυλανινο δοχειο .χορηγηση για 5-6 μερες κενο αλλων 6-7 ημερων και επαναχορηγηση αλλες 5-6 .παντα σαν αγωγη σε προβλημα και οχι προληψη !!!

το baytril πρεπει να δοθει υποχρεωτικα στο στομα γιατι δεν ειναι συμβατο στην ιδια ποτιστρα με baycox ! αυτο 1000 % απο σαφη απαντηση εγκυρης πηγης . 

το θεμα ειναι οτι το baytril αδιαλυτο ) ειναι 10-15 mg ενροφλοξασινης ανα κιλο πουλιου  , ανα 12 ωρες.αυτο σημαινει  οτι για 
για πουλι 18 γρ (καρδερινα ) και για 10 mg ανα κιλο ισχυει

10 mg στα 1000γρ πουλιου
χ        στα   18 γρ 

χ=0.18 mg   ανα 12 ωρες 


*1 ml πόσιμου διαλύματος BAYTRIL 0.5% oral sol. περιέχει 5 mg enrofloxacin.*ποσα Υ ml                                           περιεχουν 0.18 mg

Y= 0.036 ml   αν 12 ωρο  .

σε συρριγγα του 1 ml 

ειναι λιγοτερο απο το μισο του μαυρου λαστιχενιου εμβολου ...ελαχιστη ποσοτητα που μπορει να μην χορηγηθει σωστα 

αν κανουμε διαλλυμα  0.360 ml φαρμακου (που μπορουμε να μετρησουμε ανετα )  σε 5 ml νερου και παρουμε απο αυτο το μισο ml (0.5 ml διαλυματος ) εχουμε στην ουσια την δοση (πρωινη και αντιστοιχα αλλα τοσα το απογευμα ) των 0.036 ml ενροφλοξασινης διαλυμενης σε λιγο νερο 









Δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες νομιζω εχουν οι οροι που κρεμανε στους αρρωστους (δεν θυμαμαι ο ταδε % ... νομιζω ξερει ο μητσος ο mitsman ειχε δωσει σε μωρο )  και το almora plus

----------


## jk21

και για τυχον διαφωνιες απο παρακολουθουντες το θεμα << διακριτικα >>   :winky:   εδω μπορουμε να δουμε την μη ασφαλη επιλογη των τετρακυκλινων ,νιτροφουρανιων και ειδικα φουραζολιδονης στο πλεον κοινο βακτηριο σε γαστρεντερικες λοιμωξεις των πτηνων ( το e coli )

http://www.veterinaryworld.org/Vol.1...20mastitis.pdf


Antibiotics                             Serotypes of E.coli
O21 O171 O109 O11 O172 O128 O29 O20 O18

(ισχυρα )


Ciprofloxacin 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3
Chloramphenicol 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 2
Enrofloxacin 2 3 2 2 3 3 3 2 3
Gentamicin 2 3 2 2 3 3 2 2 0

μετριως εως αμφιβολου ισχυος


Cephalexin 2 2 2 3 0 0 0 2 0

Streptomycin 1 1 1 1 2 2 1 0 0


μια χαρα για να τα πουλανε τα πετσοπαδικα να κονομανε  ....


Neomycin 1 1 1 1 2 2 1 1 0
*Nitrofurantoin 1 1 2 0 1 1 0 2 0*
Colistin 1 1 2 1 1 1 0 2 0
*Tetracycline 1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 (αστρικικλιν ,σιβοτιν  κλπ .συγκεκριμενα εκεινα εχουν χλωροτετρακυκλινη )*
Cloxacillin 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
*Furazolidone 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0  (πχ φουραζολιδον)*
Ampicillin 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
*Sulphadiazine 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 (ειδος σκετης σουλφοναμιδης χωρις τριμεθοπριμη )*
0= Resistant       1= Low sensitive 2= Moderately sensitive  3= Highly sensitive



και ακομη ενα σχετικο  http://www.cabdirect.org/abstracts/2...A33B3F80D085C2

----------


## lee

> ΜΙΧΑΛΗ τα εχουμε ξαναπει ... οι ερευνες που αναφερονται  εδω ,με συγκεκριμενες δοσολογιες  *Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )*
> 
> πανω σε πτηνα εχουν γινει ...
> 
> οπως και να εχει ,εγω συνιστω και θα συνιστω την αλοη για προληψη και οχι ως θεραπεια μεχρι να υπαρχουν ακομα περισσοτερες ερευνες.μακαρι να σταματησει η καταχρηση κοκκιδιοστατικων για προληψη και ας τα χρησιμοποιουν μονο στη θεραπεια .δεν θελω να αντικαταστησω την ιατρικη αλλα να σταματησω την καταχρηση φαρμακων στην οποια και οι σοβαροι πτηνιατροι συμφωνουν 
> 
> 
> επι της ουσιας συνεχιζεις για συνολο 6 ημερων το baycox σε αυτη τη δοση .αρκουν και 2 ml για 12ωρη χορηγηση νερου .για 8ωρη 3 ml 
> 
> ...


για το baycox δοσολογια 250mg/lit νερου η 1ml στην ποτιστρα τον 100ml dr *Gino Conzo πτηνοπαθολογος* για 5 ημερες 2 παυση και επαναληψη 5ημερες 
για πειτε γιατι αυτη η αποκλειση

----------


## jk21

για το κενο των 6 σχεδον ημερων εχω σαφη ενημερωση απο *πτηνιατρο* και ισχυει για αντιμετωπιση των πιο συχνων isospora στα ιθαγενη  finches που ειναι το isospora lacazei  .δεν μπορω να σχολιασω την οποια αλλη θεση επισης πτηνιατρου χωρις να αναφερθω σε ατομο ,θα ηθελα απλα να πω οτι αυτος (διαδικτυακα ) που υποστηριζε την 5ημερη χορηγηση baycox με ενημερωση απο ινστιτουτο του εξωτερικου (οταν εδω ακομα μιλουσαμε μονο για 3 ημερη χωρις επαναληψη ) και ενω στην αρχη εδινε 2 μερες κενο ,τελευταια σε αλλο φορουμ ειχε δωσει νομιζω 5 ή 6 μερες και μαλιστα επειδη ηταν περιπτωση προσβολης και σε συκωτι ,μιλησε και για 3 η επαναληψη .απλα παραθετω και την ενημερωση απο πτηνιατρο και την θεση του εκτροφεα που πρωτοεισηγαγε στα διαδικτυακα δεδομενα την 5ημερη χορηγηση 

η δοσολογια που δινεις αν ειναι του gonzo (δωσε συνδεσμο ) πρεπει να ειναι λαθος .μιλαμε οτι για baycox 2.5 %
http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...10&sobi2Id=181

σημαινει 10 ml στο λιτρο !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη ..όταν και αν έχεις χρόνο διάβασε το

http://eof1.eof.gr/Syntagologio/Chapter11.htm

----------


## jk21

ειδικα το 11 (οφθαλμολογικα  :winky:  .το εχω ολοκληρο και ανατρεχω συχνα 

http://eof1.eof.gr/Syntagologio/

αυτο ισως ειναι πιο ενδιαφερον


http://eof1.eof.gr/Syntagologio/Chapter5.htm

βεβαια μιλα παντα για χρηση και δοσολογιες σε ανθρωπους

----------


## PAIANAS

Έχει ενδιαφέρον στην περιγραφή της κάθε ουσίας και στη δραστικότητά της η όχι στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει .
...Ξέρω ότι κάτι δουλεύεις ...προσπάθησε να μην το κάνεις εκνευριστικά αναλυτικό !!!

----------


## lee

> για το κενο των 6 σχεδον ημερων εχω σαφη ενημερωση απο *πτηνιατρο* και ισχυει για αντιμετωπιση των πιο συχνων isospora στα ιθαγενη  finches που ειναι το isospora lacazei  .δεν μπορω να σχολιασω την οποια αλλη θεση επισης πτηνιατρου χωρις να αναφερθω σε ατομο ,θα ηθελα απλα να πω οτι αυτος (διαδικτυακα ) που υποστηριζε την 5ημερη χορηγηση baycox με ενημερωση απο ινστιτουτο του εξωτερικου (οταν εδω ακομα μιλουσαμε μονο για 3 ημερη χωρις επαναληψη ) και ενω στην αρχη εδινε 2 μερες κενο ,τελευταια σε αλλο φορουμ ειχε δωσει νομιζω 5 ή 6 μερες και μαλιστα επειδη ηταν περιπτωση προσβολης και σε συκωτι ,μιλησε και για 3 η επαναληψη .απλα παραθετω και την ενημερωση απο πτηνιατρο και την θεση του εκτροφεα που πρωτοεισηγαγε στα διαδικτυακα δεδομενα την 5ημερη χορηγηση 
> 
> η δοσολογια που δινεις αν ειναι του gonzo (δωσε συνδεσμο ) πρεπει να ειναι λαθος .μιλαμε οτι για baycox 2.5 %
> http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...10&sobi2Id=181
> 
> σημαινει 10 ml στο λιτρο !!!!!!!!!!


εδω http://spirosnet.wordpress.com/%ce%b...9%cf%83%ce%b7/

----------


## jk21

Τα εχω με βαση χρηση τους στα πτηνα .ειδικα το πρωτο ειναι καθαρα πτηνιατρικο εγχειριδιο επισημο 
http://www.bsava.com/LinkClick.aspx?...d=292&mid=3787

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...tic_agents.pdf

αλλα και ακομα πιο εγκυρα αλλα οχι μαζεμενα εδω στο merckvetmanual 

πχ
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in...toc_191200.htm
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in...toc_191300.htm

----------


## aeras

> Αέρα Baycox 1-2 η 3 ml στο νερό το Baytril πως το δίνεις το διαλύεις στο νερό η ατόφιο;


Baycox 3 ml σε 1 λίτρο νερό
Baytril 0.5% 0,025 ml αδιάλυτο πρωί βράδυ – 0,5ml σε 50 ml νερό

----------


## jk21

για χρονια νομιζα και γω οτι η δοση του baytril 0.5 % ειναι  1 ml στα 100 ml νερου  που βγαινει σε mg καπου εκει που λεει ο Μιχαλης 

ομως αυτο που κυκλοφορει χρονια εχει στηριχθει σε δοσολογια μαλλον για πτηνα νεαρης ηλικιας .για ενηλικα ειναι το ελαχιστο 10 mg οπως αναφερεται και εδω 

http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...=10&sobi2Id=55

*ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗΣ
Χορηγείται οπό το στόμα, με το πόσιμο νερό, Η γενική δοσολογία για τη θεραπεία, για όλες τις 
ενδείξεις, είναι 10 mg ενροφλοξακίνης / kg σ.β.
Η σχετική κατανάλωση πόσιμου νερού από τα πτηνά διαφέρει σημαντικά και εξαρτάται από την ηλικία τους και τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος. Στα νεαρά πτηνά, ηλικίας έως Α εβδομάδων η δόση 50 ppm είναι επαρκής, Στα πτηνά μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, που καταναλώνουν λιγότερο πόσιμο νερό, σε σύγκριση με το σωματικό τους βάρος, η συγκέντρωση στο πόσιμο νερό πρέπει να διορθωθεί, Για να επιτευχθεί συγκέντρωση 50 ppm στο πόσιμο νερό, αναμιγνύονται 10 ml BAYTRIL® 0.5 % oral sol. με 1 L πόσιμου νερού. Η θεραπεία χορηγείται για 3 έως 5 συνεχόμενες ημέρες. Σε περίπτωση σαλμονέλωσης, μικτών λοιμώξεων και χρόνιων λοιμώξεων η θεραπεία χορηγείται για 5 συνεχόμενες ημέρες.


αλλα και εδω * http://www.bsava.com/LinkClick.aspx?...d=292&mid=3787 (τελος σελ 124 που δινεται σαν 10-15 mg ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ) 

με βαση τα 10 mg που και οι δυο πηγες δινουν σαν ελαχιστα απαιτητο ,οπως αναλυτικα υπολογισθηκε στο ποστ 52 η αδιαλυτη δοση ειναι  0.036 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο 

παραλληλα (δεν αναφερεται συγκεκριμενα στο vetnews ) η χορηγηση σε νερο ειναι πανω απο 1 ml  που ειναι χορηγηση σε κοτοπουλα που σφαζονται ανηλικα και πρεπει να παιρνουν τοσο και οχι παραπανω .

την δοσολογια του baytril οτι ηταν μεγαλυτερη την ειχα πληροφορηθει και απο μελη που ειχαν επισκεφτει πτηνιατρους και τους ειχε εξηγηθει γιατι και πως ειναι διαφορετικη

----------


## PAIANAS

Πάντως κι εγώ (το'γραψα κιόλας) τη δοσολογία που αναφέρει ο Μιχάλης ξέρω .(1ml στα 100ml )
Δημήτρη επειδή με μπέρδεψες (φαντάζομαι κι άλλους) ας έχουμε υπ'όψιν μας τα παρακάτω :

To mg είναι υποδιαίρεση της μέτρησης βάρους (μάζας) και 1 mg είναι 1 χιλιοστόγραμμο (1 χιλιοστό του γραμμαρίου)

Το ml είναι υποδιαίρεση της μονάδας μέτρησης όγκου (λίτρα) . Άρα 1ml είναι 1χιλιοστόλιτρο η ένα χιλιοστό του λίτρου.

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα . Αγοράζουμε μια συσκευασία παγωτού που λέει 1 λίτρο . Αν το ζυγίσουμε αυτό μπορεί να είναι 550 γραμμάρια(είναι ελαφρύ)  .. 
Αντίστοιχα όμως ένα λίτρο γάλα μπορεί  να είναι κάπου 900 γραμμάρια .

----------


## aeras

Από τους υπολογισμούς που κάνω εγώ αυτή η δόση που αναφέρεις Δημήτρη αντιστοιχεί σε πουλί 50g με 15 mg ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους
Για να γίνω πιο σαφής εγώ δίνω 3 με 4 σταγόνες από την σύριγγα ινσουλίνης

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ αναφερομαι σαφως σε mg (βαρος )  δραστικης ουσιας  ανα κιλο πουλιου .ξαναβαζω λοιπον τον υπολογισμο μου για 10 mg ανα κιλο πουλιου (και οχι 15 mg ) καθε 12 ωρες που εχω κανει στο ποστ 52 βασει της σελ 124 του κτηνιατρικου εγχειριδιου της bsava (σελ 124 κατω κατω ) οπου συστηνεται για πτηνα δοση 1-15 mg ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους  q12h (ή για ευαισθητα -ευκολα μικροβια ) η ιδια δοση σε 24ωρο 
ο υπολογισμος μου ειναι για 12ωρο (και εκει μαλλον ειναι η διαφορα μας Μιχαλη που εσυ ακολουθεις τα 10 mg που αναφερει το vetnews ημερησια )


για 
για πουλι 18 γρ (καρδερινα ) και για 10 mg ανα κιλο ισχυει

10 mg στα 1000γρ πουλιου
χ στα 18 γρ 

χ=0.18 mg ανα 12 ωρες 


*1 ml πόσιμου διαλύματος BAYTRIL 0.5% oral sol. περιέχει 5 mg enrofloxacin.

ποσα Υ ml περιεχουν 0.18 mg

Y= 0.036 ml αν 12 ωρο .

σε συρριγγα του 1 ml 

ειναι λιγοτερο απο το μισο του μαυρου λαστιχενιου εμβολου ...ελαχιστη ποσοτητα που μπορει να μην χορηγηθει σωστα 

αν κανουμε διαλλυμα 0.360 ml φαρμακου (που μπορουμε να μετρησουμε ανετα ) σε 5 ml νερου και παρουμε απο αυτο το μισο ml (0.5 ml διαλυματος ) εχουμε στην ουσια την δοση (πρωινη και αντιστοιχα αλλα τοσα το απογευμα ) των 0.036 ml ενροφλοξασινης διαλυμενης σε λιγο νερο 




*

----------


## antoninio

> Κατά τη διάρκεια της αναθέρμανσης, ενυδάτωση και ενέργεια μπορεί να παρέχεται με από του στόματοςαλατούχο διάλυμα και 10-20% διαλύματα δεξτρόζης.
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=el&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDextrose%2Bbird%26start%3D10%26hl%3De  l%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-US%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D620%26prmd%3Dimvns&rurl=tr  anslate.google.com =en&u=http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp%3Fcfile%3Dhtm/bc/180310.htm&usg=ALkJrhgd25Mu3sifp68yBBG9GergqjwluA
> εγώ χρησιμοποιώ της Beaphar Dextrose μισό κουταλάκι σε 100ml νερό


καλησπερα..μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο σαφης??μονος υπολογιζεις η εχει δοσολογια μεσα?για τι κουταλακι μιλαμε 1 γραμμαριου? 2 γραμμαριων?εκτος αν εχει δοσομετρικο κουταλακι μεσα η συσκευασια....σε ευχαριστω..

----------


## jk21

δειτε και αυτο 

http://www.melbournebirdvet.com/bayt...d-reality.aspx

*The correct dose
The dose of ‘Baytril’ in birds is* *10-30mg/kg given twice orally.** The strength of ‘Baytril’ and all other oral syrup brands of enrofloxacin in Australia is 25mg/ml. This means the dose for a pigeon is 0.2-0.6ml of the nett syrup per bird twice daily or 5-15mls per litre of water. Years ago, lower doses were recommended but were found not to be effective against most infections.*

----------


## Stragalini

Καλισπερα μολις ευγαλα καινουριες φοτο απο το πουλακι

----------


## Stragalini

> Γιωργο τι ταϊζεις τα πουλια? πως καταλαβες οτι τα πουλια χρειαζονται κατι για τα κοκκιδια? ποτε απογαλακτισες τα μικρα?


Τα πουλιά τα δίνω μίγμα για καρδερίνες έτοιμο το παίρνω . Ήταν πρησμένα τα έντερα τους . Την 30η μέρα έβαλα το χώρισμα στην ζευγαρόστρα

----------


## Stragalini

Σήμερα είναι η 4η μέρα που του δίνω νυσταμισιν 0,05ml στο στόμα και η 2η που του δινω bactrimel 0,25ml στο στόμα . Δημήτρη βλέπεις καμιά διαφορά ?Αν έχει αποτέλεσμα η αγωγή που του κάνουμε πως πρέπει να γίνει η κοιλιά του ? βλέπω οτι στον πρόλοβο του είναι κίτρινο εχει καμιά σημασία ?

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ υποθετω αν ξεκινησες προχτες το βραδυ ,εχει παρει 2 μερες bactrimel.θυμισε μου αν την ιδια μερα ξεκινησες νυσταμισιν ή νωριτερα και ποσο .δεν βλεπω στην κοιλια βελτιωση αλλα ουτε και επιδεινωση .οι κουτσουλιες και η συμπεριφορα του πουλιου πως ειναι; εχει χειροτερεψει; βαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες .

με bactrimel και με κοιλια χειροτερη απο την δικη σου ,σχεδον λιγο νωριτερα απο σενα εχει επανελθει καναρα ... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβαινει ,αν δινεις και bactrimel και νυσταμισιν ...

δες μονο με bactrimel πως ηταν το αλλο πουλι και ειναι μια χαρα τωρα .






σημερινες









αν δεν εχει χειροτερεψει θα σου ελεγα να συνεχισεις στο ιδιο σχημα .αν χειροτερευει αν θες δωσε επιπλεον και baycox αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει συμβατοτητα με bactrimel .οχι οτι δεν εχει .απλα δεν ξερω

----------


## jk21

και μια που αναφερθηκε ο gonzo για αλλο εψαχνα ,για baytril  βρηκα  ..

http://www.cardellino.it/sitoweb/html/vet46.htm


Il dosaggio corretto del Baytril dipende ovviamente dalla concentrazione. Riferendosi ad un litro di acqua da bere bisogna somministrare 8 cc se la concentrazione e` del 2,5%, 4 cc se e` del 5%, 2 cc se e` del 10%. Il trattamento deve durare non meno di 7 giorni.
Gino Conzo

Η σωστή δοσολογία των Baytril εξαρτάται προφανώς από την συγκέντρωση. Αναφερόμενοι σε ένα λίτρο πόσιμου νερού πρέπει να χορηγείται 8 cc αν η συγκέντρωση είναι από 2,5%, 4 cc από 5% αν είναι, αν είναι 2 cc από 10%. Η θεραπεία θα πρέπει να διαρκούν λιγότερο από 7 ημέρες.
Gino Conzo



με βαση οτι 1 ml = 1 cc (μπορειτε ανετα να το πιστοποιησετε οτι ισχυει ) 

προτεινει 4 cc  στο λιτρο   ,σε baytril 5% που αντιστοιχει σε 40cc στο λιτρο σε baytril  0.5% ,δηλαδη 4cc στα 100 ml  =* 4 ml baytril 0.5 %   στα 100 ml νερου


η δοσολογια 0.036 ml δυο φορες την ημερα που ειχε βρει εγω ,αν υπολογιστει για πουλι που πινει 3.5 ml νερο την ημερα  ειναι σχεδον 2 ml baytril 0.5% στα 100 ml νερου  (στα 3.5 ml θα πιει 0.072 ml φαρμακου ... στα 100  ml  ποσα;  ) 

και εδω ειναι το ερωτημα .... 

το 1 ml στα 100 ml ειναι το σωστο ;( μιχαλης και οτι ξεραμε )
τα 2 ml στα 100 ml ειναι το σωστο; (δικοι μου υπολογισμοι βασει του εγκυροτατου bsava ) 
τα 4 ml στα 100 ml ειναι το σωστο ; (gonso ... πτηνοπαθολογος ο πιο γνωστος στην ιταλια ... ) 
*

----------


## Stragalini

Νυσταμισιν παίρνει 4 μέρες και βακτριμελ 2,5 μέρες του έδωσα και στης 15 του μήνα μόνο το βράδυ μόλις το πείρα .οι 2 πρώτες φώτο σου δεν τις βλέπω.

----------


## Stragalini

Η συμπεριφορά του πουλιού ειναι καλή και οι κουτσουλιές του σαν αυτές που έβαλες εσυ φώτο.

----------


## jk21

α θα τρελαθω ... μονο εγω τις βλεπω αυτες τις φωτο σημερα; ...η μια ειναι με καναρα που η κοιλια της ειναι μελανη απο φανερη αιμοραγια (μαυρη ουτε καν κοκκινη) και η δευτερη με διαρροια που το στερεο τμημα των κουτσουλιων εχει σαφη ιχνη αιματος  ... 

δεν ξερω βρε Γιωργο .. τι να σου πω .δεν ειμαι γιατρος  ... ή συνεχιζεις σταθερα ή ακολουθεις κατι αλλο που θα σου πουνε τα παιδια (νομιζω ειχε μιλησει ο ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ για baycox και baytril )  ειτε το ιδανικοτερο συμβουλευοσουν γιατρο  ,λεγοντας το ιστορικο και τη προτεινει  ..... αν ειναι κοκκιδια μονο ,τα ανιχνευει σιγουρα στο μικροσκοπιο .δεν υπαρχει κωλλημα να χρειαζεται καλλιεργεια που δεν μπορει να γινει λογω οτι δινεις αντιβιωση bactrimel  ...

σημασια εχει οτι δεν υποτροπιαζει ... ειναι κινητικο ; τρωει λιγο ,κανονικα ή ειναι συνεχως στην ταιστρα; ποτε κοιμαται;

----------


## Stragalini

το πουλάκι ειναι κινητικό τρώει κανονικά οχι συνέχεια και δεν κοιμάται την ημέρα τουλάχιστον απο αυτα που βλέπω ,οταν έρχομαι το απόγευμα απο δουλειά μου κανει και νάζια κουνώντας την ουρα απλος και εμενα με στεναχωρή που δεν ξεπρήζεται ¨(

----------


## jk21

> οι 2 πρώτες φώτο σου δεν τις βλέπω.


τις εφτιαξα .... δες χαλια που ειχε ...

----------


## aeras

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ υποθετω αν ξεκινησες προχτες το βραδυ ,εχει παρει 2 μερες bactrimel.θυμισε μου αν την ιδια μερα ξεκινησες νυσταμισιν ή νωριτερα και ποσο .δεν βλεπω στην κοιλια βελτιωση αλλα ουτε και επιδεινωση .οι κουτσουλιες και η συμπεριφορα του πουλιου πως ειναι; εχει χειροτερεψει; βαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες .
> 
> με bactrimel και με κοιλια χειροτερη απο την δικη σου ,σχεδον λιγο νωριτερα απο σενα εχει επανελθει καναρα ... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβαινει ,αν δινεις και bactrimel και νυσταμισιν ...
> 
> δες μονο με bactrimel πως ηταν το αλλο πουλι και ειναι μια χαρα τωρα .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δημήτρη είναι άστοχο να συγκρίνεις καναρίνι με Fringillidaeεάν διάβαζες τον GinoConzo(που επικαλείσαι) θα έβλεπες το γιατί και τι φάρμακα προτείνει για την κοκκιδίωση.

----------


## jk21

ο Gonzo μιλα ξεκαθαρα οτι αν εχουν γινει εξετασεις σε ενα πουλι (οχι ετσι χυμα που δεν ξερουμε ουτε αν εχει κοκκιδια .. ασχετα αν πιστευω οτι εχει ,ουτε αν εχει μονο κοκκιδια και οχι καποιο μικροβιο παραλληλα και ποιο μικροβιο και σε τι φαρμακο δειχνει το αντιβιογραμμα οτι ειναι ευαισθητο )και εχει σιγουρα κοκκιδια ,αυτα (γιατι και οτι αλλο βρεθει θελει και κεινο αντιμετωπιση ) ειτε ειναι καρδερινα ειτε καναρινι ,για να εχουν σιγουρο αποτελεσμα πρεπει να χτυπηθουν με κοκκιδιοκτονο ,για να μην επανελθουν καποια στιγμη μετα απο καποιο διαστημα .ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι ειδικα στα ιθαγενη (γιατι για αυτα μιλαμε αυτη τη στιγμη ) τα κοκκιδια σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο ειναι φυσιολογικη πανιδα .οταν λοιπον εχουμε να διαχειριστουμε μια εκτακτη κατασταση ,ενα απογευμα με τα μαγαζια που θα εβρισκε baycox κλειστα ,προτιμησα την χρηση του κοκκιδιοστατικου που ειναι παραλληλα ακομα καλυτερο αντιβιοτικο .μακαρι το πουλι να βελτιωθει  και ας δωσει στην επαναληπτικη αγωγη κοκκκιδιοκτονο σκετο .το κυριοτερο ομως ειναι να διαχειριστει την εκτροφη ετσι ωστε οι συνθηκες επανακαμψης των κοκκιδιων να μην υπαρξουν (καθημερινη αλλαγη υποστρωματος ,μη εισαγωγη στο μελλον ειτε απο τον φιλο ειτε απο οποιον αλλο αντιμετωπισει μια τετοια κατασταση ,νεων πιασμενων πουλιων στην εκτροφη που θα επιβαρυνουν εντονα το κοκκιδιακο φορτιο της εκτροφης και παλι  και τελος απλετο χωρο και αντιστρεσσογονο χωρο για το πουλι ) .και πιστεψε με .... οταν τα πουλια δεν ειναι πιασμενα αλλα εκτροφης (αρκει να ειναι χαρακτηρες κοινωνικοποιημενοι ) δεν κινδινευουν ευκολα να ξαναχτυπηθουν απο τα κοκκιδια .αυτο λεει η οποια εμπειρια μου απο επαφες με μελη που ειχαν προβλημα 

απο κει περα οταν εβαλα την φωτο απο καναρινι με εμφανη κοκκιδιωση στον πλεον εντονο βαθμο ,την εβαλα για δειξω οτι εστω και προσωρινη θεραπεια ,μπορει να υπαρξει .αρκει να μην υποκριπτεται κατι αλλο ....

ακομα και τωρα αν εχεις να προτεινεις αλλαγη αγωγης ,εδω ειμαστε

----------


## Stragalini

τα πουλάκια ειναι φετινά παραγωγής μου 18/5/2012 η πρώτη γεννα και 7/7/2012 η δευτερη .απο την πρωτη πείρα 4 πουλάκια απο 5 αυγα που έκανε και απο την δεύτερη 2 λόγω οτι ο αρσενικός στη δεύτερη γεννα με το που γέννησε  το 3ο αυγο μου τα έσπασε γιατι την κυνηγούσε μεσα στη φωλιά και μετα τον χώρισα .η θυληκια ειναι 2 χρονων απο εκτροφή και ο αρσενικός 3 Η 4 ο οποιος δεν ξερο αν όντως ειναι γεννημένος  στο κλουβί αλλα ειναι τόσο κοινωνικοποιημένος που νομιζω οτι ειναι εκτροφής , μου ειπε αυτός που μου τον έδωσε οτι δεν βαζει δαχτυλίδια εγω τον εχω 2,5 χρονια και οταν μου τον έδωσαν ηταν πολυ ήμερος και πάλι λεω οπος ειχα πει και στην αρχη επειδή δεν εχει δαχτυλίδι δεν βάζω και το χερι μου στην φωτια .Τωρα τα κοκκιδια γιατι εμφανίστηκαν και αυτο δεν το ξερω ,ισος επειδη ο αρσενικός ηθελε να ζευγαρώνει συνέχεια και τα μικρα τα μεγάλωσε μονη της η θυληκια και ταλαιπωρήθηκε λιγο μονη τησ ειχε αδυνατιση λιγο και πέρασαν απο αυτήν στα μικρά γιατι δεν της ειχα δωσει κατι προληπτικά πριν το ζευγάρωμα για τα κοκκιδια .

----------


## Stragalini

Άλλα πουλιά  δεν έχω εκτός αν κόλλησαν απο τα σπουργίτια που έρχονται στο μπαλκόνι να φάνε απο τις τροφές που πέφτουν κατω , μήπως κανένα κουτσούλισε πάνω στο κλουβί , γιατι τα εχω δει να κάθονταν  και πάνω στα κλουβιά .Ισος δεν έπρεπε να δώσω sevi kok χωρίς να ειμαι σίγουρος οτι ειναι κοκκιδια αλλα τα πουλια ειχαν έντονα πρησμενα έντερα ( και θεώρησα οτι ειναι κοκκιδια ) ,μετά παρουσιάσθηκε αυτού του είδους το πρήξιμο (σαν μπαλόνι ολη η κοιλιά ¨)

----------


## Stragalini

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ υποθετω αν ξεκινησες προχτες το βραδυ ,εχει παρει 2 μερες bactrimel.θυμισε μου αν την ιδια μερα ξεκινησες νυσταμισιν ή νωριτερα και ποσο .δεν βλεπω στην κοιλια βελτιωση αλλα ουτε και επιδεινωση .οι κουτσουλιες και η συμπεριφορα του πουλιου πως ειναι; εχει χειροτερεψει; βαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες .
> 
> με bactrimel και με κοιλια χειροτερη απο την δικη σου ,σχεδον λιγο νωριτερα απο σενα εχει επανελθει καναρα ... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβαινει ,αν δινεις και bactrimel και νυσταμισιν ...
> 
> δες μονο με bactrimel πως ηταν το αλλο πουλι και ειναι μια χαρα τωρα .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Όντος η διαφορά είναι τεράστια και χαίρομαι πολύ για `υτό , μακάρι και εγω να δω αποτελέσματα ¨)

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ οταν γραφω σε θεματα ,συνηθιζω οτι αναφερω να μην ειναι μονο προς χρηση απο το παιδι που ρωτα αλλα και απο αλλους που θα διαβασουν στο μελλον .ετσι εβαλα διαφορες περιπτωσεις που μπορει να οδηγησουν σε αυξηση κοκκιδιων σε μια εκτροφη . απο κει και περα τα κοκκιδια στα ιθαγενη ,ειναι στην φυσιολογικη τους πανιδα σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους ,μη παθογονους .ακομα και με κοκκιδιοκτονο πολυ αμφιβαλω αν εξαφανιζονται εντελως ... δες το ποστ 157 εδω 
*Επίθεση καρδερίνας στο μάτι*


ειτε ο γιατρος αλλα βλεπει στο μικροσκοπιο και αλλα λεει ,ειτε τα κοκκιδια ακομα και με κοκκιδιοκτονο δεν πολυμασανε  ...

ετσι λοιπον περνανε απο γονεις σε παιδια ,σε μικρους ηπιους πληθυσμους .δεν θα τα γλυτωνες οτι και να εδινες .η γνωμη μου μαλιστα ειναι οτι κακως θα εδινες .το γιατι ανεβηκανε; ενα σωρο λογοι ... στα ιθαγενη δεν υπαρχει κατι δεδομενο .ετσι μου ελεγε πανω σε ιατρικα τους θεματα καποιος που σεβομαι για τις επιστημονικες του γνωσεις .

βλεπουμε πρησμενη κοιλια και λεμε κοκκιδια ... μην ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι παντα ειναι κοκκιδια και μαλλον ακομη πιο σωστα μονο κοκκιδια .... 

ευχομαι το πουλακι να παει καλυτερα .δεν μας ειπες νεα ... εχει αλλαξει κατι;  ειλικρινα αν κρινεις οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις αγωγη ,μην διστασεις να το αναφερεις .δεν ειμαι γιατρος να διεκδικω το αλαθητο

----------


## Stragalini

Καλησπέρα ,δεν εχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση του πουλιού , η κοιλιά του συνεχίζει να ειναι πρησμένη και το κακό ειναι οτι αδυνάτισε κι`άλο , πάντως τρώει κανονικά οχι συνέχεια , ειναι κινητικό και δεν κάθετε  φουσκωμένο προς το παρών.
αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα για το bactrimel (6η) , nystamisin θα του δίνω εως τισ 23 του μήνα , μετά τι πρέπει να κάνω ?

----------


## jk21

αν δεις να χειροτερευει ξεκινας baycox (αφου πινει κανονικα νερο ,στο νερο γυρω στα 2 ml στο λιτρο νερου δηλαδη  0.2 ml στα 100 ml νερου .αν δεν χειροτερευει απλα σαν επαναληψη της αγωγης μετα απο κενο 5-6 ημερων ,δινεις baycox σε αυτη  την ποσοτητα αντι bactrimel ( σαν κοκκιδιοκτονο μηπως  εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα ) .υπαρχει διαδικτυακα και η αντιληψη οτι το κενο πρεπει να ειναι μονο 2-3 μερες .εγω γερω για 6 .το σωστοτερο ειναι να επικοινωνησεις τηλεφωνικα εστω με εναν πτηνιατρο ,και οτι σου πει για το διαστημα αυτο

----------


## Stragalini

Το nystamisin μετά τις 10 ημέρες το σταματάω τελείως ,ή θα ξαναδώσω και πότε? Μπορω να δώσω βιταμίνες στο κενο των 6 ημερών? προβιοτικο?

----------


## jk21

το νυσταμισιν το σταματας .μπορεις να δωσεις βιταμινες .μονο στο κενο .και προβιοτικο

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  η  οδηγίες λένε 
*9. ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ*
Σε συγκεντρώσεις μικρότερες του 1 ml Baycox®2,5% ανά λίτρο πόσιμου νερού, μπορεί να προκληθεί
ίζημα. Συνιστάται να παρασκευάζεται καθημερινά φρέσκο διάλυμανερού με Baycox® 2,5%.
Θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται η ταυτόχρονη χορήγησηάλλων προσθετικών στο πόσιμο νερό

Οπότε και  εγώ  κάνω  ένα  λίτρο νερό  και  πετάω το  υπόλοιπο.

http://www.provet.gr/el/animal-healt...ral-sol./7-401

----------


## jk21

παρανοηση .... συγκεντρωση κατου του 1ml ανα λιτρο ειναι πχ 0.5 ml ανα λιτρο !
1 ml ανα 500 ml νερου ειναι μεγαλυτερη ,οχι μικροτερη συγκεντρωση ! συγκεντρωση ειναι η ποσοτητα της δραστικης  σε σχεση με το συνολικο νερου .και 100 ml νερου αρκουν για τοποθετηση μεσα τους 2 ml φαρμακου.αρκει να διαλυθουν σε γυαλινο σκευος .αυτο ειναι κρισιμο συμφωνα με μαρτυρια μελων και δικια μου οτι αποτελει σαφη συσταση των πτηνιατρων .μαλλον για λογους φαρμακοκινητικης

----------


## adreas

. Ο κ. Τodisco ανέλυσε τις πιο συχνές ασθένειες πουαντιμετωπίζουμε στους νεοσσούς κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής και στα μεγάλαπουλιά σε όλες τις περιόδους. έχουμε μιλήσει για τα συμπτώματα και τηνφαρμακευτική ουσία που μπορεί να σταματήσει την ασθένεια άλλα και τρόπουςπρόληψης. φυσικά ο γιατρός μιλούσε με την ιδιότητα του σαν επιστήμονας καιειδικός σε θέματα Ολημέρα πουλιών και έτσι με αναλύσεις και ακτινογραφίεςμπορεί να ανακαλύψει τι έχει κάποιο πουλάκι.
υπάρχει ένας πινάκας που δείχνει τη δραστική ουσία που πρέπει να περιέχει κάποιοφάρμακο ώστε να αντιμετωπίζεται κάθε ασθένεια δραστικά άλλα ήταν στα ιταλικάκαι του ζήτησα να μας το στείλει στα αγγλικά. όταν το έχω θα το βάλω εδώ . το θεωρώπολύ χρήσιμο.
έτσι συνοπτικά και σαν γενικό συμπέρασμα παραθέτω κάποια από τα λεχθέντα.
- είναι κατά της προληπτικής θεραπείας αφού δεν προσφέρει τίποτα και έτσι σεμελλοντικές ασθένειες δεν θα υπάρχουν αντισώματα στα πουλιά.
- η καλύτερη πρόληψη είναι η καθαριότητα.
- πάντα κατά την χορήγηση αντιβιοτικού να προσθέτουμε στο νερό 2-3 ml ξύδι ή μηλόξυδοσε 1 λίτρο νερού.
- τα αυγά να φλέγονται σε οριζόντια θέση σε πλαστικές θήκες που περιέχουνβαμβάκι και να γυρίζονται 1 φορά την ήμερα.
όχι μέσα σε σπόρους γιατί περιέχουν πολλούς μικροοργανισμούς. πολλοί από τουςθανάτους μέσα στο αυγό οφείλονται στο λανθασμένο τρόπο φύλαξης τους.
- πριν δώσουμε φάρμακο στα πουλιά πρέπει να ξέρουμε από τι πάσχουν. ο ίδιοςείναι εναντίον της γενικής αντιβίωσης.
- το ESB δεν προσφέρει τίποτα στα πουλιά που τρώνε ξεφλουδισμένους σπόρους. αντίθεταμπορεί να φράξει τα έντερα δημιουργώντας ξαφνικούς θανάτους.
Αυτά θυμάμαι έτσι πρόχειρα σαν σημαντικά. Μπορεί να βοηθήσουν και άλλα παιδιάπου παρευρέθησαν.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η εκδήλωση είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία αφού την παρακολούθησαν90 άτομα. Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τους χορηγούς του σεμιναρίου αφού χωρίς την δικήτους οικονομική βοήθεια δεν ήταν δυνατό να πραγματοποιηθεί

Έτσι  για  να  βάλω  λάδι στη  φωτιά  σε γειτονικό  φόρουμ  είχα διαβάσει  αυτά  σας  τα  παραθέτω!!!

----------


## jk21

ολα καλα αλλα το ξυδι στην ιδια ποτιστρα με το φαρμακο μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι το προτεινε ... οξυ με φαρμακευτικη ουσια δημιουργει αντιδραση ...

για το esb και φραξιμο εντερων δεν γνωριζω αλλα γνωριζω οτι καθε φαρμακο που εχει σουλφοναμιδες εχει σαν πιθανη παρενεργεια την προκληση αιμοραγιας και ειδικα αν ηδη το εντερο εχει τρυπια τριχοειδη απο τα κοκκιδια .η ξαφνικη εξοντωση τους ,παραλληλα με την υπαρξη της σουλφοναμιδης που ενισχυει αιμοραγικες τασεις μπορει να οδηγησει σε αποτομη αιμοραγια ,για αυτο και το φαρμακο πρεπει να δινεται παραλληλα με βιταμινη Κ που ειναι αντιαιμοραγικη

----------


## Stragalini

Σήμερα έβγαλα πάλι φώτο










εχει αδυνατίσει κι`άλο και η φωνή του έκλεισε

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια πρηζετε και αλλο ,αλλα η καρινα δεν χειροτερευει (αν ηταν κοκκιδια ... )  και δεν φαινεται εξωτερικα καποιο πρησμενο εντερο συγκεκριμενο .φοβαμαι για ογκο ή για μερικη αποφραξη πιο κατω καποιου εντερου .υπαρχει καποιο φαρμακο το dulphalac  .αυτο εχει λακτουλοζη και κανει καλο και στο συκωτι αλλα θα βοηθησει και στο προβλημα πιθανης αποφραξης αφου ειναι καταλληλο και για δυσκοιλιοτητα 

http://www.homeopathswithoutborders....c-sirop-300-ml

το ειχε δωσει 1+1 σταγονα στο στομα ,σε κοκατιλ καποιος γιατρος στο μελος olga .δωσε μια σταγονα μονο (εχουν σταγονομετρα τα φαρμακεια αν δεν εχεις ) και βλεπουμε .ισως υπαρχει κατι σαν ιλεος  .

απο κει και περα αν θες δοκιμαζεις ειτε baycox ειτε baytril ειτε και τα δυο μαζι σαν εσχατη προσπαθεια  για τυχον κοκκιδια ή μικροβιο που το bactrimel δεν μπορεσε πιθανον να αντιμετωπισει ,αν τα παιδια πιστευουν ακομα κατι τετοιο

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ πως παει το πουλακι; εκανες κατι ;

----------


## Stragalini

καλησπέρα , έδωσα dulphalac όπως μου είπες 1 σταγόνα ,σήμερα άρχισα να του δίνω βιταμίνες (multivitamin plus) , η διαφορά είναι στο χρώμα της κοιλιάς έχει  γίνει πιο άσπρη  αλλά δεν λέει να φύγει το πρήξιμο  ,το παλεύει αν και είναι πολύ αδύνατο, θα δω πως θα πάει μέχρι την Κυριακή με τις βιταμίνες και μετά λέω να του δώσω baicox

----------


## jk21

ειχες τελειωσει στις 20 την αγωγη με bactrimel .αυριο 26 ξεκινας αμεσα 5 μερες baycox 2 m στο λιτρο ή 0.2 ml στα 100 ml νερου .το διαλυεις σε γυαλινο σκευος ! δεν δινεις καμμια πολυβιταμινη αυτες τις 5 μερες 

θελω να βγαλεις την κοιλια του εστω αυριο ,την 3η και την 5η μερα

κουτσουλιες φωτο  αυριο πρωι και καθε μερα 

αλλαγη υποστρωματος υποχρεωτικοτατα καθε μερα  καθως και καθημερινη αλλαγη των σκευων φαγητου και νερου και  πλυσιμο ενδιαμεσα οσων αλλαζεις


δωσε αυριο πρωι ξανα dulphalac μια σταγονα και μεθαυριο πρωι επισης

----------


## Stragalini

Καλησπέρα αυτές ειναι σημερινές ,έδωσα το πρωί dulphalac και ξεκίνησα και (baicox 0,20 /100 ml ), τις φώτο μόλις τις έβγαλα

----------


## jk21

για να δουμε με το baycox ...διαλυση σε γυαλινο μπολ ! μην το ξεχνας !!!

ντουλφαλακ αλλη μια σταγονα

----------


## Stragalini

Σήμερα δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω φώτο,θα προσπαθήσω αύριο μετά την δουλειά.Το πουλάκι είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση.

----------


## jk21

μιλαμε για πρηξιμο που ειναι και πριν απο τις 15 μερες δικιας μας επικοινωνιας στο παρον θεμα ... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω .να ηταν σε ενα να ελεγα ειναι καποιος ογκος ... αλλα σε δυο ; αν ηταν κοκκιδια γιατι δεν υποχωρουν  ή γιατι δεν το σκοτωνουν ... ;

----------


## Stragalini

Ναι σε 2 πουλιά το ιδιο πρήξιμο και εγώ για`υτό έχω σκάσει δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ?

----------


## Stragalini

Μήπως να δοκίμαζα baytril 0.5% μόλις τελειώσω με το baicox,μήπως υπάρχει κάποια λοίμωξη?

----------


## jk21

αν ειχες μικροβιο ακομη και να μην το χτυπουσε εντελως ,το μπακτριμελ θα ειχε φερει σιγουρα βελτιωση ... επισης τοσο καιρο με μικροβιο .... θα ειχε αποδοιμησει .... ή κοκκιδια που τα φαρμακα τα συγκρατουν αλλα δεν τα μειωνουν ειναι  ή διογκωση απο αερια ζυμωσεων μυκητων .... ομως ουτε το νυσταμισιν εκανε κατι ...

----------


## aeras

CHEVICOL + CHEVITA φακελάκι  στο νερό,  1 σταγόνα Baytril πρωί βράδυ

----------


## jk21

τριχομαναδες τοσο καιρο βρε Μιχαλη;  καταρχην θα ειχε κλεισει ο λαιμος και δεν θα περνουσε φαι ...

----------


## aeras

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimetridazole
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimetridazole&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDimetridazole%26hl%3Del%26rls%3Dcom.m  icrosoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26biw%3D1280%26b  ih%3D850%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=ZomOUJmmDe_a4QS31I  GwDQ&ved=0CCEQ7gEwAA
http://www.apvma.gov.au/products/review/completed/dimetridazole.php
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.apvma.gov.au/products/review/completed/dimetridazole.php&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDimetridazole%26hl%3Del%26rls%3Dcom.m  icrosoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26biw%3D1280%26b  ih%3D850%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=ZomOUJmmDe_a4QS31I  GwDQ&ved=0CCkQ7gEwAQ
Διμετριδαζόλη είναι ένα αντι-μυκητική και αντι-πρωτοζωϊκών

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protozoa
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protozoa&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protozoa%26hl%3Del%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvns&s  a=X&ei=SI-OUMjHJ8nIswa12oG4BQ&ved=0CCgQ7gEwAA
*Υπο-ομάδες* 

 Η ταξινόμηση των πρωτόζωων υπήρξε και παραμένει μια προβληματική περιοχή της ταξινομίας.  Όπου είναι διαθέσιμες, οι αλληλουχίες του DNA που χρησιμοποιούνται ως βάση για την ταξινόμηση αλλά για την πλειονότητα των πρωτοζώων περιγράφονται τέτοιο υλικό δεν είναι διαθέσιμο.  Έχουν και εξακολουθούν να είναι ως επί το πλείστον με βάση την μορφολογία τους και για τα παρασιτικά είδη ξενιστές τους.  Πρωτόζωα έχουν διαιρεθεί παραδοσιακά [ _παραπομπή που απαιτείται_ ] με βάση τους μέσα μετακίνησης.

Flagellates (eg, _Giardia__lamblia_ )Μαστιγοφόρα (π.χ., _Giardia lamblia_ )Amoeboids (eg, _Entamoeba histolytica_ )Amoeboids (π.χ., _Entamoeba histolytica_ )Sporozoans (eg, _Plasmodium knowlesi_ )Sporozoans (π.χ., _Plasmodium knowlesi_ )
ApicomplexaApicomplexaMyxozoaMyxozoaMicrosporidiaMicrosporidiaCiliates (eg, _Balantidium coli_ )Βλεφαριδοφόρα (π.χ., _Balantidium coli_ )
Ως συνομοταξία τα πρωτόζωα είχε διαιρεθεί σε τέσσερις subphyla [7], αντανακλώντας τις μέσα μετακίνησης:

Subphylum SarcomastigophoraΥποφύλου Sarcomastigophora
Superclass Mastigophora (includes flagellates) Υπερκλάση Mastigophora (περιλαμβάνει flagellates)Superclass Sarcodina Υπερκλάση SarcodinaSuperclass Opalinata Υπερκλάση OpalinataSubphylum Sporozoa (includes apicomplexans) Υποφύλου σπορόζωα (περιλαμβάνει apicomplexans)Subphylum Cnidospora Υποφύλου Cnidospora
Class Myxosporidea Κατηγορία MyxosporideaClass Microsporidea Κατηγορία MicrosporideaSubphylum Ciliophora (includes ciliates) Υποφύλου Ciliophora (περιλαμβάνει βλεφαριδοφόρα)
These classification systems are no longer considered to be valid. Αυτά τα συστήματα ταξινόμησης δεν θεωρείται πλέον να ισχύει. 
* Ανθρώπινα νόσος*

_ Κύριο άρθρο:_ _πρωτόζωα λοίμωξη_
 Μερικά πρωτόζωα είναι παράσιτα του ανθρώπου, που προκαλούν ασθένειες. Παραδείγματα ανθρωπίνων ασθενειών που προκαλούνται από πρωτόζωα: 

MalariaΕλονοσίαAmoebiasisΑμοιβάδωσηGiardiasisGiardiasisToxoplasmosisΤοξοπλάσμωσηCryptosporidiosisΚρυπτοσποριδίασηTrichomoniasisTrichomoniasisChagas diseaseΗ ασθένεια ΤσάγκαςLeishmaniasisΗ λεϊσμανίασηSleeping SicknessΑσθένεια ύπνουDysenteryΔυσεντερία

----------


## Stragalini

Αυτές μόλις τις έβγαλα 





Η φωνή του πάντως είναι κλειστή δεν ακούγετε το πουλάκι

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει τυμπανισμο στο εντερο αλλα καθολου καρινα .θα ηταν τρελο αν ειχε τοσο καιρο κοκκιδια και η καρινα του να παραμενει οκ ... 

Μιχαλη το ξερω οτι διμετρονιδαζολη ειναι για πρωτοζωα οπως επισης οτι η τριχομοναδα ειναι ενα απο αυτα που υπαρχει και στα πουλια ,κυριως τα προερχομενα απο τη φυση .ισως και η giardiaση αλλα θα περιμενα σε κεινη και αλλα συμπτωματα ,οπως να τσιμπιεται συνεχως το πουλι ... πες μας τι σκεφτεσαι συγκεκριμενα .

----------


## Stragalini

Δημήτρη όταν λες καθόλου καρίνα ? είναι πολύ αδύνατο μόνο το κόκαλο έμεινε από κάτω,εκτός αν ενοείς οτι δεν αδυνάτισε πιο πολύ

----------


## jk21

το δικο σου


 και καρινιασμενο πουλι

η διαφορα του καρινιασμενου στο στηθος ειναι εμφανης 

πριν 2 βδομαδες και παραπανω το πουλι ηταν ετσι

  οπως βλεπεις στην καρινα δεν εχουμε αλλαγη .στην διογκωση στο εντερο σαν να φαινεται μια αυξηση

----------


## Stragalini

Ίσως να μην φαίνεται στην φώτο αλλα ειναι πολύ πιο αδύνατο τώρα απο την φώτο που έβαλες ,και η κοιλιά όντως ειναι πολυ πιο διογκωμένη.

----------


## jk21

εγω συνεχιζω να μην βλεπω μεγαλυτερη καρινα ,αλλα μπορει να με κοροιδευει η εικονα .εσυ εχεις αμεση αποψη .αν θες δοκιμασε και οτι σου λεει ο Μιχαλης

----------


## Stragalini

Καλησπέρα, ακόμα ζούμε (ήμουν και εγώ λίγο άρρωστος για`υτο και το καινό ενημέρωσης).Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βάλω και φώτο,νομίζω οτι αρχίζει να ξεπρήζεται σιγά σιγά

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι θετικοτατο ! εχεις τελειωσει την πρωτη περιοδο baycox και εχεις την επαναληψη τωρα ε; καλα θυμαμαι; εδωσες κατι αλλο αυτο τον καιρο; καποια αντιβιωση; το dulphalac ; ποσες φορες;

----------


## Stragalini

καλησπέρα να και οι καινούριες φώτο 









δεν έδωσα τίποτα αλλο φάρμακο  στο πουλί αυτές τις μέρες ,το μόνο που του έδωσα ήταν liviferm μαζί με ΕΒ12 και multivitamin plus της cevita για 7 μέρες

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν βλεπω σοβαρη μειωση του πρηξιματος και δεν βλεπω ομως (αυτο θετικο ) ουτε σοβαρη καρινα ! το πουλι κατι αλλο εχει και οχι κοκκιδια .αν δεν ειχε κουτσουλιες θα ελεγα οτι ηταν καποιο << στριμμενο >> εντερο ... αυτο ομως;  δεν ξερω  .. μηπως ειναι κατι σαν την υδροκηλη στους ανθρωπους ;

----------


## jk21

απο οτι εμαθα απο το Γιωργο ,απο προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια ,το πουλακι ζει ακομα ,με παροχη μονο προβιοτικου ,αλλα χωρις να εχει γινει καποια σοβαρη αλλαγη στην εικονα της κοιλιακης χωρας 

μηπως σε διογκωσεις των εντερων ,που τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν τιποτα και εχουμε θανατο αργα ή γρηγορα ,πρεπει να αρχισουμε να σκεφτομαστε και την περιπτωση των ογκων και οχι απαραιτητα των κοκκιδιων; 

για δειτε εδω

http://www.birdloversonline.com/inde...akeetsbudgies/

----------


## jk21

.... και να αρχισουμε να αναρωτιομαστε και για τις αιτιες ! διατροφη; ψυχολογια;

----------


## Stragalini

καλησπέρα, λοιπόν αυτες ειναι σημερινές εχει κάποια καλυτέρευση στο πρήξιμο αλλα λίγη







δίνω μονο προβιοτικα (liviferm) του εδωσα ομως και 5 μερες chloromfenicol την προηγούμενη βδομάδα (δευτέρα/παρασκευή).

----------


## jk21

στην πρωτη φωτο δειχνει καποια μικρη πραγματι !!! στις αλλες ισως φταει η γωνια .σαν να μειωθηκε στην κατω περιοχη της κοιλιας ... 
η χλωραμφενικολη ειναι πολυ καλο αντιβιοτικο ,αλλα εχει πιθανες πολυ επικινδυνες παρενεργειες ... ας γινοτανε καλα και δεν πειραζει βεβαια ... αλλα δεν βλεπω τρομερη βελτιωση .αν ειναι ομως κακοηθης ογκος ,δεν δικαιολογειται μειωση του .δειχνει να ειναι σας αερας εσωτερικα ή σκληρο; παντως κοκκιδια δεν ειναι 1000% .θα ειχε φυγει για το δημιουργο του ηδη ... κοιταξτε που δεν εχει καρινιασει σημαντικα ...

----------


## Stragalini

Δυστυχώς το πουλάκι δεν είναι πλέον μαζί μας η απότομη αλλαγή καιρού και της θερμοκρασίας δεν το βοήθησαν το πρήξιμο πάντως δεν είχε φύγει

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο λυπαμαι ... 

τις τελευταιες μερες εδειξε να καταπονειται ή πεθανε σχετικα αποτομα; ειχε αλλαξει κατι στην εμφανιση του πρηξιματος ; στις κουτσουλιες; δεν εισαι ο μονος που εχει μια τετοια περιπτωση ...

----------


## Stragalini

Δεν είχε αλλάξει κάτι ιδιαίτερα στην συμπεριφορά του πέθανε σχετικά απότομα έτρωγε κανονικά, το πρήξιμο και οι κουτσουλιές όπως ήταν σχεδόν στις τελευταίες φώτο

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω στην θεση σου θα το ανοιγα να δω τι ειχε στην κοιλια του.

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά υπάρχει έστω κάποια ένδειξη για το τι είχε το πουλάκι;

----------


## Stragalini

χωρείς να είμαι σίγουρος μάλλον κάποιο όγκο

----------


## koukoulis

Δεν ξέρω στα σίγουρα, αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο να έχει την ίδια συμπτωματολογία με το άλλο πουλάκι σου που είχε πεθάνει νωρίτερα και να είχαν και τα 2 όγκο.

----------

